# One starred by Leftist Totalitarian pax



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to. 

We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences. 

Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Speaking as a non-totalitarian socialist, this passenger belongs in a gulag, comrade.

What are you doing worrying about ratings by the way? Near 4.6 or 4.85? Otherwise, forget about it.


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

Even if your political views are perfectly reasonable and tolerant, you can't please all the people all the time. 

Its best to avoid all political topics so you don't risk upsetting political extremists.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

For me, I do my best to never engage in political/religious discussions with passengers. If they force me, I'll just pander to their own beliefs because most of the time, people are just looking for validation. Say what they want to hear and they'll be happy. Unfortunately, an Uber trip isn't exactly the best environment to have respectful, rational civil discussion.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I will talk politics with a rider only after I've had a chance to evaluate them and make sure they're reasonable. I had one out-of-town rider who wanted my perspective on our TX senator Ted Cruz and on Beto. I've had one or two shift the discussion from the economy into politics. You just have to be careful. And the second somebody started arguing with me I'd end it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Not saying you disagree. But I'm pretty sure if someone drove around a conservative neighborhood, telling pax they support heavier gun control, gay marriage, and open borders, they'd end up with a few one stars as well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Not saying you disagree. But I'm pretty sure if someone drove around a conservative neighborhood, telling pax they support heavier gun control, gay marriage, and open borders, they'd end up with a few one stars as well.


It's never even dawned on my to down rate a pax because I thought they were a bleeding heart liberal. In my experience leftists are much more intolerant. I can post the mildest conservative meme on FB and I'll always get unfriended by somebody. Gays are the worst... radically intolerant.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Not saying you disagree. But I'm pretty sure if someone drove around a conservative neighborhood, telling pax they support heavier gun control, gay marriage, and open borders, they'd end up with a few one stars as well.


Aah, life's a Bittersweet Symphony ain't it? You'd be surprised. I've had the damnedest people (I've known my entire life[big hunters, etc]) who are b/g to favor more gun control. Me, I'd like to see the media stop glorifying mass murderers by using their names. I recently read that the Japanese were afraid to invade the mainland b/c "there was a gun behind every blade of grass."

Gay marriage may be more of a generational thing. If you're young and against it, I'd have to think you were way, way right. I'm not sure on open borders. It's complicated. I durn sure don't support deporting a 40 yo old who's lived in America since they were a toddler. Some have been deported to Mexico, don't speak Spanish, Mexican government can't find their birth certificates etc. Insanity.

A liberal yelling at me that I'm stupid. Why can't you see the light, etc. isn't exactly a good way to get their point across. Some crazy ex spec ops guy (not me) busts out their AR, kills some invading Chinese or aliens, and saves the liberal's family I'd say they'd be pretty happy. I guess all of this just taps into hidden angst and allows people to attempt to excorcise their personal demons, who knows?!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> Aah, life's a Bittersweet Symphony ain't it?


Well spotted!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Not saying you disagree. But I'm pretty sure if someone drove around a conservative neighborhood, telling pax they support heavier gun control, gay marriage, and open borders, they'd end up with a few one stars as well.


I strongly suggest you do just that, Reg!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

1. No religion
2. No politics
3. No sexual topics
Anything goes in that direction, deflect ASAFP.

Pax: "CFA are a bunch of homophobic nazis."
Me: "I like Popeye's better anyway. Have you had a chance to try their new chicken sandwich? I can't seem to get hold of one though."


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

You could play Devil's Advocate for sh*ts and giggles. At the end just say "joke's on you sucka, I AGREE!" You can wipe the spit off your face and calm down. Unfortunately, people are dumb and the angst has always been there (see witch hunts). It's just a matter of channeling it productively. Some are great at that, others aren't (I've fallen into the latter camp all too often, although at a younger age but not judging). I've wised up though and fear a lot never will. Bring on the alien invasion and UNITY!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's never even dawned on my to down rate a pax because I thought they were a bleeding heart liberal. In my experience leftists are much more intolerant. I can post the mildest conservative meme on FB and I'll always get unfriended by somebody. Gays are the worst... radically intolerant.


In my experience, leftists are the most intolerant, and most gay people I know lean conservative, ironically enough.

I know a lot of very tolerant gay people.

As a mostly vegan gun toter, I am despised by people from all political leanings.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Well spotted!


I spotted it a little bit ago too. The lighting in that video is memorable.

I still listen to the Verve's first album from time to time as I'm into other stuff in the same vein (Spiritualized, My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive).

-

I really wish leftists weren't viewed as so intolerant. I know some of us are. I judge no one and try to be fair to all perspectives. I talked politics in my car if passengers steered it that way and it led to interesting discussions and no poor ratings for anyone.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> In my experience, leftists are the most intolerant, and most gay people I know lean conservative, ironically enough.


I believe classic liberalism espoused freedom of thought, speech and action, as long as it doesn't harm others. Modern day leftist trends seem to be moving heavily away from that.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Liberals do not believe in free speech.
You triggered it.



reg barclay said:


> I believe classic liberalism espoused freedom of thought, speech and action, as long as it doesn't harm others. Modern day leftist trends seem to be moving heavily away from that.


They're fascists.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 1. No religion
> 2. No politics
> 3. No sexual topics
> Anything goes in that direction, deflect ASAFP.
> ...


FCA are homophobic Nazis who eat Popeye's Chicken. Popeye's Chicken gives to right wing charities? Really? WTF?! Let's boycott Popeye's Chicken! Where'd you get that idea? Oh, my Uber driver


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> We are all 'murcans


Not anymore.... 20 million illegal aliens are still lurking inside the USA.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Gay is gross.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The same people who boycott Chick-fil-a, probably buy gas that comes from countries where homosexuality is a criminal offense.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> The same people who boycott Chick-fil-a, probably buy gas that comes from countries where homosexuality is a criminal offense.


Executable. Saudi Arabia still practices crucifixion.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> The same people who boycott Chick-fil-a, probably buy gas that comes from countries where homosexuality is a criminal offense.


I had a gay FB friend who, after the Pulse nightclub shooting, posted that he was going out to protest the local GOP HQ. I pointed out that the shooter was a Muslim shouting "alahu akbar" and was quickly pounced upon by all his friends calling me a hater. He's since unfriended me. Somebody I knew for 20 years.

I had one gay friend unfriend me because I posted a meme about Colin Kaepernick. And another unfriend me after I posted a funny meme about Nancy Pelosi. Yet another 25+ year friend unfriended me after I posted a meme showing photos of all 216 mass shooters this year.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I had a ****ing socialist in my car. That conversation went downhill fast.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I had a gay FB friend who, after the Pulse nightclub shooting, posted that he was going out to protest the local GOP HQ. I pointed out that the shooter was a Muslim shouting "alahu akbar" and was quickly pounced upon by all his friends calling me a hater. He's since unfriended me. Somebody I knew for 20 years. I had one gay friend unfriend me because I posted a meme about Colin Kaepernick. And another unfriend me after I posted a funny meme about Nancy Pelosi. Yet another 25+ year friend unfriended me after I posted a meme showing photos of all 216 mass shooters this year.


Liberalism is a mental disorder. Snowflakes are unstable, don't let them anywhere near guns!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 387276


I wish one of those **** tards would try to whip my ass. Oh, if there are any **** tards on this forum that feel brave behind a computer screen, I'm real easy to find.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Can't tell if its an age thing or UK/US language barrier thing but I didn't understand a word.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm more terrified over a angry right wing extremist rather than a extremist liberal


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ubend R.S. said:


> Can't tell if its an age thing or UK/US language barrier thing but I didn't understand a word.


It's the UK/US language barrier. I'm from the UK, but lived in the US for a while, and I understand the post. I know Americans who look at the London forum and don't get a lot of the posts there. I suppose I'm one of the posters who understands both.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

I once had a pax ask me a series of very direct questions about all the most controversial political topics, then reported me for not answering the way she wanted me to. I reported her back because her inquisition was against terms of service. She was also low rated and stank and was annoyed that I wouldn’t pull a u-turn to pick her up. That’s cancel culture.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> It's the UK/US language barrier. I'm from the UK, but lived in the US for a while, and I understand the post. I know Americans who look at the London forum and don't get a lot of the posts there. I suppose I'm one of the posters who understands both.


Careful. It didn't end well for the code breaker Turing. &#128513;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I never even approach politics even when pax try to goad you into it. However, once I had a guy from Mississippi in my car that was wearing a MAGA hat and a "All Lives Matter" shirt. I couldn't care less what anyone wears or thinks. I was driving him to a relatives house but during the trip he was telling me he was going to the Barclay Center in Brooklyn later that evening.

Trying to be a nice guy I told him he probably didn't want to wear that hat and shirt in Brooklyn as he was very likely to come across some trouble. Nothing political just trying to help him avoid problems and letting him know it was the wrong place to prove a point. He went off on me, cursed me out and basically told me to F off. Yup, he 1* me. No good deed goes unpunished. Wonder what happened to him?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

My first 1* came from a pax that called me a ***** for not voting for Trump, even though I was a registered Republican (I voted for Gary Johnson, Independent, in 2016).



Coachman said:


> In my experience leftists are much more intolerant. Gays are the worst... radically intolerant.


Ironic but true in my experience as well.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Liberals do not believe in free speech.


Just to clarify, "Liberals" are those that believe in traditional civil rights, free speech and upholding the constitution. I consider myself a traditional liberal. It's _progressive_ liberals, usually extreme left, that claim to believe in those values but who's actions usually prove otherwise.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I got 2 starred once by some college kid who couldn't have been more than 20 because the radio station I was playing ran back to back adds for a stripclub and then a law firm that specializes in divorce for men.

I also got 1 starred once because I told some a hole i didn't vote for Trump.

I still cant figure out who was the bigger snowflake.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's never even dawned on my to down rate a pax because I thought they were a bleeding heart liberal. In my experience leftists are much more intolerant. I can post the mildest conservative meme on FB and I'll always get unfriended by somebody. Gays are the worst... radically intolerant.


Gays are like that because it's one thing to disagree with ones politics it's another to disagree with ones existence.

This makes a lot of gays fairly extreme politically. It's like asking any colored person their views on the clan opsies: or any American their views on the Taliban opsies: You're going to get extreme and unpleasant answers.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gays are like that because it's one thing to disagree with ones politics it's another to disagree with ones existence.
> 
> This makes a lot of gays fairly extreme politically. It's like asking any colored person their views on the clan opsies: or any American their views on the Taliban opsies: You're going to get extreme and unpleasant answers.


That makes sense. I've never had a beef with any gay passengers. In fact, they've always been very polite, usually fun to talk to, and typically good tippers. A gay dollar spends the same as a straight dollar!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Leftists wish to EXTERMINATE.

THEY DESIRE COMMUNIST STYLE PURGES !

EVERYONE ELSE IS " LIVE & LET LIVE"

THEIR IDEOLOGY IS TOO FRAGILE TO SURVIVE TRUE FREEDOM.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

losiglow said:


> "Liberals" are those that believe in traditional civil rights, free speech and upholding the constitution. I consider myself a traditional liberal. It's _progressive_ liberals, usually extreme left, that claim to believe in those values but who's actions usually prove otherwise.


I think this mirrors my earlier comment. In modern day US politics, the term 'libertarian' probably equates more with the classic definition of 'liberal', whereas liberal means something different.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think this mirrors my earlier comment. In modern day US politics, the term 'libertarian' probably equates more with the classic definition of 'liberal', whereas liberal means something different.


That might be true.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

As a non-authoritarian leftist I want to clarify something here.

Totalitarianism is not just about intolerance - it is an example of a form of government where the state is the absolute authority and suppresses all dissent. It is a political philosophy that represents the most extreme form of authoritarianism.

Most people who are intolerant of other views are not actually authoritarian. Rather, they are intolerant on an _individual_ basis - they believe others should agree with them but don't necessarily believe that the government should enforce that intolerance. Someone who demands that you agree with them may not be politically authoritarian but might actually suffer from narcissism or a lack of empathy. In my experience they are more likely to be politically naive than they are to believe in a strong government that suppresses dissent.

If you look throughout history you will find examples of intolerance and authoritarianism everywhere on left, right, and center.

I am a communitarian socialist so please don't @ me about authoritarianism. I love you and I want you to be the best person you can be. We are all in this messed up universe together. The state, the family, the individual should all be given and give a warm embrace by and to all, _at all costs, _except at the cost of depriving individuals of substantial personal liberty.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

You’re not allowed to have a personal opinion in customer service jobs.

I treat everyone like drunks. No point arguing, even if you win, you lose.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> You're not allowed to have a personal opinion in customer service jobs.
> 
> I treat everyone like drunks. No point arguing, even if you win, you lose.


I wish I could share some of my dash cam footage of me disagreeing with passengers and having a respectful difference of opinion. I wont share it because of privacy issues and frankly it's so boring I deleted most of it. I didn't do that every ride but some people can be reasonable.

Civil discourse about things that are meaningful is absolutely possible, even in rideshare.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm more terrified over a angry right wing extremist rather than a extremist liberal


Columbus meet Antifa. Antifa, meet Columbus.



losiglow said:


> A gay dollar spends the same as a straight dollar!


Wait, dollars have preferences for who fondles them at night?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gays are like that because it's one thing to disagree with ones politics it's another to disagree with ones existence.
> 
> This makes a lot of gays fairly extreme politically. It's like asking any colored person their views on the clan opsies: or any American their views on the Taliban opsies: You're going to get extreme and unpleasant answers.


This is also why many gun people are so vehement in their pursuit of the right to bear arms.

If you vote to confiscate guns, you are quite possibly voting to send, ironically enough, armed men to kill me to take them from me, or at least to throw me in a cage. They say just give up the guns, but they are part of the fabric of my being. Bearing arms is fundamental to my moral beliefs. I guess I would rather be slain or imprisoned than to premeditatedly surrender in the face of evil, failing to defend the innocence before me in the selfish pursuit of blending in with a "society" that defends the monopoly of thuggery in the name of absolute dependency.

I visited Japan once, and I was going to go back and live there, but I don't know that I could stop myself from making a gun, and the purpose of going was to advance my "career" but chances are I was going to get myself sent to Japanese prison instead.

Nearly the whole world being ruled in tyranny, the United States is one of the few places left in the world where a person like me is not persecuted, so long as I avoid staying in the leftist enclaves on the coasts that will just as soon put a someone in prison for using a weapon to defend life as someone who uses them to commit acts of violence without any justifiable pretext.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

RaleighUber said:


> Columbus meet Antifa. Antifa, meet Columbus.
> 
> 
> Wait, dollars have preferences for who fondles them at night?


You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


----------



## Sean Marty (May 26, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


So I've said this to people before but people then call the SPLC a "liberal" group. It doesn't work as an argument.

No question there are hate groups of all kinds. The ones that worry me are the ones that hurt and kill people. Yeah, there are eco-terrorists but there are also many domestic terrorists like Timothy McVeigh. He was a right-wing anti-government militia nut. I don't want to tar right wingers with that association any more than I want to be falsely affiliated or smeared by association with leftists who want to kill people.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Leftists wish to EXTERMINATE.
> 
> THEY DESIRE COMMUNIST STYLE PURGES !
> 
> ...


The extreme left don't even think about life in those type of terms. Their view of the pursuit of happiness is different so they are viewed as nuts allot.


Trafficat said:


> This is also why many gun people are so vehement in their pursuit of the right to bear arms.
> 
> If you vote to confiscate guns, you are quite possibly voting to send, ironically enough, armed men to kill me to take them from me, or at least to throw me in a cage. They say just give up the guns, but they are part of the fabric of my being. Bearing arms is fundamental to my moral beliefs. I guess I would rather be slain or imprisoned than to premeditatedly surrender in the face of evil, failing to defend the innocence before me in the selfish pursuit of blending in with a "society" that defends the monopoly of thuggery in the name of absolute dependency.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest divide between pro and anti guns is the reality of a civil war or oppressive government happening in a modern country.
(no one seems to talk about this)

I think most gun owners feel like if worst case scenario happens they will have a fighting chance to defend themselves and family.

Most anti gun owners think it's crazy to think a modern country to have a civil war or be invaded etc.

I know this to be the case because most gun owners are stocking up for Armageddons &#128514; not a run of the mill burglar.

2 shotguns, 9mm, 2 .45's, and a prized MP5 &#128514; you prepping for more than home invasion.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

losiglow said:


> My first 1* came from a pax that called me a pu$$y for not voting for Trump, even though I was a registered Republican (I voted for Gary Johnson, Independent, in 2016).
> 
> Ironic but true in my experience as well.
> 
> Just to clarify, "Liberals" are those that believe in traditional civil rights, free speech and upholding the constitution. I consider myself a traditional liberal. It's _progressive_ liberals, usually extreme left, that claim to believe in those values but who's actions usually prove otherwise.


Agreed.
I'm a 1960s liberal.
21st century progressive liberals are fascists.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm more terrified over a angry right wing extremist rather than a extremist liberal


Wear a Trump shirt to an ANTIFA rally.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Wear a Trump shirt to an ANTIFA rally.


Wear a Clinton shirt to a Trump rally


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Wear a Trump shirt to an ANTIFA rally.





ColumbusRides said:


> Wear a Clinton shirt to a Trump rally


Although both could get you in hot water, I'd feel more comfortable with the latter. You'd get made fun of and maybe told to leave but you probably wouldn't get any bottles thrown at you or someone screaming in your face.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Although both could get you in hot water, I'd feel more comfortable with the latter. You'd get made fun of and maybe told to leave but you probably wouldn't get any bottles thrown at you or someone screaming in your face.


I went to a Tea Party rally in DC once upon a time. I didn't feel to threatened by the old lady next to me with the walker....... I mean, I guess she might have beat me with said walker if I had an Obama shirt on (shrug).


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> It's never even dawned on my to down rate a pax because I thought they were a bleeding heart liberal. In my experience leftists are much more intolerant. I can post the mildest conservative meme on FB and I'll always get unfriended by somebody. Gays are the worst... radically intolerant.


I totally disagree with you on this. I am neither a conservative nor a leftist I am a neutral person and my policy is to always keep my political and social views to myself specially at work.

3 years ago around election time I picked up a couple in their early 70's, both of them were a bit tipsy, their destination was 40 minutes away from the pickup location. The first question this guy asked me was about my ethnicity and then about my religious and political beliefs. I could tell what were his political views and I Immediately figured it out where he was going with this. I am someone who has spent most of their life here. I am extremely grateful to be here and love this country and its values. I have a sibling who served and shed their blood for this country.

Half way through the ride this guy started throwing racial slurs and other abusive shit towards my ethnicity and my beliefs. I kept my head down and totally ignored him and didn't answer any of his questions. I knew I would still get a bad report and rating regardless of throwing them out in the middle of no where or completing the whole trip. I chose the latter because there was no point losing my heard earned money without finishing the trip, as expected I was 1* starred by the rider and I filed my complaint with Uber as well.

Moral of the story is some people are genuine a..hole regardless of their political or social views and he was one of them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Speaking as a non-totalitarian socialist, this passenger belongs in a gulag, comrade.
> 
> What are you doing worrying about ratings by the way? Near 4.6 or 4.85? Otherwise, forget about it.


At 4.87, am closed to 4.85 and couldn't care less.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


At some point you might discover that Altruism and Egalitarian views are very very unpopular. You can't understand why, but they are seen as being wishy-washy, uncommital, overly permissive, or such, by every right or left person you speak to. To state you support contradiction in society, is contrarian.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> And another unfriend me after I posted a funny meme about Nancy Pelosi.


Would you have thought it was funny if the person in that same meme had been Donald Trump?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gays are like that because it's one thing to disagree with ones politics it's another to disagree with ones existence.


There are more Muslims who hate gays in this world than Christians. So if it were strictly about their existence then there's no question who they should fear. But no. They hate Christians. Also, it doesn't explain why my gay friends would despise me for supporting Trump's wall.



Christinebitg said:


> Would you have thought it was funny if the person in that same meme had been Donald Trump?


I have friends who post liberal memes and I don't block them or unfriend them. But most of the really bad offenders have unfriended me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I have friends who post liberal memes and I don't block them or unfriend them. But most of the really bad offenders have unfriended me.


You didn't actually answer my question.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You didn't actually answer my question.


If you don't like his answer, ask a better question.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I never discuss religion or politics when I was driving for Uber or lyft, I never had a rider talk about religion but I had a few that talked about politics. I don’t care if the rider is left, Right or center, I never was into politics so it didn’t matter to me personally.....My mind was always on the money as a ride share driver.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> standing up for Chick-Fil-A


 That's like standing up for Donald Trump even though you are pro-U.S. Constitution. No sense whatsoever, therefor pax was justified in the 1*.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


**** em'.. 2020 right around the corner and they don't stand a shot in hell. And they know it which is why they're trying to impeach. You're witnessing the death throes of fascist communism in America. And we will celebrate victory for the first time since the Civil War! Hang in there buddy.



Youburr said:


> That's like standing up for Donald Trump even though you are pro-U.S. Constitution. No sense whatsoever, therefor pax was justified in the 1*.


Lmao! I find it hilarious when a leftist loonbag brings up the Constitution. It just tickles me ****ing silly


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> @@@@ em'.. 2020 right around the corner and they don't stand a shot in hell. And they know it which is why they're trying to impeach. You're witnessing the death throes of fascist communism in America. And we will celebrate victory for the first time since the Civil War! Hang in there buddy.


A historical point here: fascists hated communists. You mean "totalitarian" which both the communists and fascists of the 1940s were and you are wrong because it has nothing to do with the US today.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Youburr said:


> That's like standing up for Donald Trump even though you are pro-U.S. Constitution. No sense whatsoever, therefor pax was justified in the 1*.


Tend to keep out of politics while driving rideshare. However, have huge support, for this driver, standing up for what he believes.

My two cents.
&#128526;



Youburr said:


> That's like standing up for Donald Trump even though you are pro-U.S. Constitution. No sense whatsoever, therefor pax was justified in the 1*.


And using the exact same logic, a passenger is, also, justified in rating you a one ☆ for your beliefs.

Works both ways.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Never stand up for anything. You'll slip through the nets and live longer.

Foxes are sly for good reason.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


Well aware of SPLC. Was just helping you garner up some fear from the left.



AnointedOne said:


> Moral of the story is some people are genuine a..hole regardless of their political or social views and he was one of them.


True.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Lmao! I find it hilarious when a leftist loonbag brings up the Constitution. It just tickles me fockin' silly


LOL a satanist telling me what's what.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Avoid religion, sex, and politics.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Well, this was boring and won't be selling any newspapers. Kidding, I enjoyed reading all of these. If Uber drivers are a representative sample of the population at large (we can't possible be, no one in their right mind would drive for Uber), then I'd say a much larger percentage of society is sane and reasonable than we realize.

I'm a walking contradiction because I agree with various aspects of both ideologies. Some points are so well reasoned by both sides it's hard to determine who is right, who is wrong. Look at the Trump impeachment hearings, I don't think the American public will ever have a clue what really happened. It's just politicians on opposite sides of the aisle battling one another.

I suppose having a small group of Americans who want to destroy God, religion etc isn't too unlike terrorists in Afghanistan wanting to blow up schools, infrastructure etc. You hate us because we want to believe in something? MSM should feature more neo-Nazi pro-MAGA skinhead rallies to even out the coverage because all I see is their polar opposite. Liberal media isn't helping it's cause.

I worked for a limo service for a while and a fair number of the most financially successful clients were liberal. Talking to them was a far cry from how you see libs portrayed on the news. MSM should feature more Bloombergs, although he's already walking back his past actions (which I have no respect for). I was looking forward to considering him but I'd like to see him be himself, and not pander.

And now, in conclusion:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048996435050594305


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Speaking as a non-totalitarian socialist,





waldowainthrop said:


> As a non-authoritarian leftist I want to clarify something here.


Are there such animals?



waldowainthrop said:


> What are you doing worrying about ratings by the way? Near 4.6 or 4.85? Otherwise, forget about it.





MiamiKid said:


> At 4.87, am closed to 4.85 and couldn't care less.


I get the 4,6, but what is it about 4,85 that is worthy of note?



waldowainthrop said:


> I really wish leftists weren't viewed as so intolerant





Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm a 1960s liberal. 21st century progressive liberals are fascists.


I was pretty far to the left when I showed up at graduate school in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts. I was appalled at what I encountered there. NEVER had I met such a bunch of intolerant, disrespectful, doctrinnaire, hateful, hypocritical, mindless extreme left automatons as those people there.

There was something wrong with me because I ate meat; smoked tobacco; liked chicks and called them that; felt no guilt for being a white male and actually thought for myself. It was there that I became disillusioned with the Left.



reg barclay said:


> The same people who boycott Chick-fil-a, probably buy gas that comes from countries where homosexuality is a criminal offense.


If they buy gasolene from Citgo, they are buying it from a company owned by a DNC Ideal Socialist Paradise Model Dream State; Venezuela. Abortion is still illegal in Venezuela.



ColumbusRides said:


> I'm more terrified over a angry right wing extremist rather than a extremist liberal


I am more afraid of the Greens than I am of the Democrats.



losiglow said:


> I've never had a beef with any gay passengers.


It is funny, I can tell my gay passengers that I am Catholic and I have no problems with the majority of them. To the one or two who have said anything, I ask them if I have treated them with courtesy and respect. Every one has had to admit that I did. They must agree that they have no complaint if I treat them courteously.



losiglow said:


> A gay dollar spends the same as a straight dollar!


This is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).

When the first large Gay Pride Week happened in the Capital of Your Nation (long before there was Uber or cabs that accepted plastic), business was GREAT for the cabs. The attendees to these events paid us with currency that had "GAY DOLLAR" stamped on it. I had a few customers that asked me what I thought of that. I told them that since I doubted that the bank cared, I do not care, either. When the bank starts to complain, I will let them know to discontinue the stamping. The bank never complained.



waldowainthrop said:


> Totalitarianism is not just about intolerance - it is an example of a form of government where the state is the absolute authority and suppresses all dissent.


This is why the DNC has its enforcemen-ER-uh-*Community Outreach* arm: KKKlantiFa.



losiglow said:


> Most people who are intolerant of other views are not actually authoritarian. Rather, they are intolerant on an _individual_ basis - they believe others should agree with them but don't necessarily believe that the government should enforce that intolerance.


The majority of the radical oppress-ER-uh-*PROGRESS*ives whom I have encountered since my graduate school days do believe that the government should impose their viewpoints on everyone. It is why I am so much harder on the Left than I am on the Right, although I despise both of them. The Right makes no bones about its looking out for itself. The Left tries to put itself out there as the "better boyfriend", which it is anything but.

]


ColumbusRides said:


> You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


SPCL refuses to classify certain "progressive" groups as hate groups, even though it is obvious that they are.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 2 shotguns, 9mm, 2 .45's, and a prized MP5 &#128514; you prepping for more than home invasion


This is what I need to protect myself:












DriverMark said:


> Wear a Trump shirt to an ANTIFA rally.


Some of us call it "KKKlantiFa" for a reason.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> Wear a Clinton shirt to a Trump rally


Id take that chance Over the Other.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Politics, religion, etc. Are all fair game in my car. I’m polite, but firm, when I give my opinions, even if it contradicts Pax political stripes. I also don’t really care too much about ratings, albeit I’ve not been down rated much.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Love you dude

**** that witch



MondayMan said:


> I once had a pax ask me a series of very direct questions about all the most controversial political topics, then reported me for not answering the way she wanted me to. I reported her back because her inquisition was against terms of service. She was also low rated and stank and was annoyed that I wouldn't pull a u-turn to pick her up. That's cancel culture.


Seriously ? That's next level.

personally I love chatting politics but I will always see where they stand before I start going on about it



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Politics, religion, etc. Are all fair game in my car. I'm polite, but firm, when I give my opinions, even if it contradicts Pax political stripes. I also don't really care too much about ratings, albeit I've not been down rated much.


you're a legend

No ****s given



Youburr said:


> That's like standing up for Donald Trump even though you are pro-U.S. Constitution. No sense whatsoever, therefor pax was justified in the 1*.


What a limp wrist ******bag


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You didn't actually answer my question.


I can appreciate a humorous meme no matter who's the butt of the joke. But many political memes just aren't funny.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not anymore.... 20 million illegal aliens are still lurking inside the USA.


Lurking??????



nonononodrivethru said:


> Gay is gross.


In the USA one has the right to be gross.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> There are more Muslims who hate gays in this world than Christians. So if it were strictly about their existence then there's no question who they should fear. But no. They hate Christians. Also, it doesn't explain why my gay friends would despise me for supporting Trump's wall.
> 
> 
> I have friends who post liberal memes and I don't block them or unfriend them. But most of the really bad offenders have unfriended me.


Gays don't hate Christians :rollseyes: Gays hate people that put up anti gay laws which is usually associated with the Republican Party which is lead by Trump. Heck there are a lot of gay Christians.


Funky Monkey said:


> Aah, life's a Bittersweet Symphony ain't it? You'd be surprised. I've had the damnedest people (I've known my entire life[big hunters, etc]) who are b/g to favor more gun control. Me, I'd like to see the media stop glorifying mass murderers by using their names. I recently read that the Japanese were afraid to invade the mainland b/c "there was a gun behind every blade of grass."
> 
> Gay marriage may be more of a generational thing. If you're young and against it, I'd have to think you were way, way right. I'm not sure on open borders. It's complicated. I durn sure don't support deporting a 40 yo old who's lived in America since they were a toddler. Some have been deported to Mexico, don't speak Spanish, Mexican government can't find their birth certificates etc. Insanity.
> 
> A liberal yelling at me that I'm stupid. Why can't you see the light, etc. isn't exactly a good way to get their point across. Some crazy ex spec ops guy (not me) busts out their AR, kills some invading Chinese or aliens, and saves the liberal's family I'd say they'd be pretty happy. I guess all of this just taps into hidden angst and allows people to attempt to excorcise their personal demons, who knows?!


Yea if any country ever made it to a point where they could evade on foot, they would make it a point to avoid going through Texas. "F!$#! this these SOB are crazy" &#128514;



waldowainthrop said:


> I spotted it a little bit ago too. The lighting in that video is memorable.
> 
> I still listen to the Verve's first album from time to time as I'm into other stuff in the same vein (Spiritualized, My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive).
> 
> ...


You're not an extreme lefty based off all of your post. You seem two solid steps left of a centralists. People that believe in Socialism with enough Capitalism to prosper and function can be reasoned with.

It's actually the alt right and extreme left that are the problem children. The extreme left call what they want Socialism but for all practical purposes it is Communism that been proven a failed system.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

veblenrules said:


> Lurking??????


Yeah, lurking..... hiding in the shadows.
What about you? You a lurker?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I had a gay FB friend who, after the Pulse nightclub shooting, posted that he was going out to protest the local GOP HQ. I pointed out that the shooter was a Muslim shouting "alahu akbar" and was quickly pounced upon by all his friends calling me a hater. He's since unfriended me. Somebody I knew for 20 years.
> 
> I had one gay friend unfriend me because I posted a meme about Colin Kaepernick. And another unfriend me after I posted a funny meme about Nancy Pelosi. Yet another 25+ year friend unfriended me after I posted a meme showing photos of all 216 mass shooters this year.


I've have a son that unfriended me and his family because we are Christian.... just saying hate has no family.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I've have a son that unfriended me and his family because we are Christian.... just saying hate has no family.


your gay son ?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


The SPLC is full of false and fake information on different groups, I wouldn't trust their analysis of any group, as they are extremely biased.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> your gay son ?


yes


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> The SPLC is full of false and fake information on different groups, I wouldn't trust their analysis of any group, as they are extremely biased.
> 
> 
> yes


he really disowned you?
What was that like


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

He disowned his whole family, lives in the same city, but never comes to family events, no Christmas, no birthdays, didn't come to his grandfathers funeral, ect....

what was it like ? it was like having your heart ripped out of you chest while your still alive...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> He disowned his whole family, lives in the same city, but never comes to family events, no Christmas, no birthdays, didn't come to his grandfathers funeral, ect....
> 
> what was it like ? it was like having your heart ripped out of you chest while your still alive...


what caused that to happen ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> He disowned his whole family, lives in the same city, but never comes to family events, no Christmas, no birthdays, didn't come to his grandfathers funeral, ect....
> 
> what was it like ? it was like having your heart ripped out of you chest while your still alive...


Godspeed.
Give him time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> what was it like ? it was like having your heart ripped out of you chest while your still alive...


And just what did you manage to do to cause him to hate you so much?

Dont tell me that it's just your being religious. 
I won't believe that for a second.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And just what did you manage to do to cause him to hate you so much?
> 
> Dont tell me that it's just your being religious.
> I won't believe that for a second.


Lost your son for a belief in fairytales, that should tell you that your beliefs are &#128002;&#128169;&#129326;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Lost your son for a belief in fairytales, that should tell you that your beliefs are &#128002;&#128169;&#129326;


You guys are horrible people


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You guys are horrible people


We may be horrible, but that's still above a Trumpanzee.



Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Why do you care, just agree with whatever the pax says, you'll most likely never see them again.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> We may be horrible, but that's still above a Trumpanzee.


At least we know you're not compassionate or emphatic

You're just a anti white socialist


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

The wording here is throwing me off.

I could have sworn Direct Democratic Voting process is a staple of American Leftism (hence why we hate the electoral college and stand on a rhetoric which highlights the popular vote in the 2016 election.) So I dont see how "Totalitarian" works here...



GreatWhiteHope said:


> At least we know you're not compassionate or emphatic
> 
> You're just a anti white socialist


Lol. This is funny. as a member of said party that's actually how I describe myself "Anti-Caucasian Socialist. (not white though. The shit Anglo-saxons did to the rest of European emmigrants in our earlier history is inappropriate [ghettos in new york])

I'm curious though. What's wrong with being anit-caucus or socialist?

We despise the ONLY group of humans in history who claim it's necessary to harm others and the greater environment to suit self motivated needs. And we believe that excess wealth should be allocated so as to strengthen the community workforce and increase earnings throughout our entire workforce.

Seems legit to me.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> The wording here is throwing me off.
> 
> I could have sworn Direct Democratic Voting process is a staple of American Leftism (hence why we hate the electoral college and stand on a rhetoric which highlights the popular vote in the 2016 election.) So I dont see how "Totalitarian" works here...
> 
> ...


And what ethnicity are you exactly ?

And just to make sure... you're not kidding ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to be more of an idealistic/idealogical libertarian, even wrote in Ron Paul in an election, but recently I've become more "pragmatic" (whatever that means) and voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. I'll likely be voting for the Libertarian Party candidate in 2020 as well because, while Trump isn't the worst President by any means, I just can't endorse him.

Pax rarely bring up politics in my car, but if they ask a specific question I'll answer it honestly. Usually they just float something hoping to get a response in kind, but I deflect comments like that. Often in Madison someone will say something pro-union, which I disagree with but tolerate. They'll say "I should take a Union Cab, but they're more expensive than Uber and so slow!" ...exactly reinforcing my belief in free markets.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

veblenrules said:


> Lurking??????
> 
> 
> In the USA one has the right to be gross.


If you don't like it, here in the USA, leave.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Lost your son for a belief in fairytales, that should tell you that your beliefs are &#128002;&#128169;&#129326;


"How To Win Friends And Influence People"



Christinebitg said:


> And just what did you manage to do to cause him to hate you so much?
> 
> Dont tell me that it's just your being religious.
> I won't believe that for a second.


Few care what you believe.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You're not an extreme lefty based off all of your post. You seem two solid steps left of a centralists. People that believe in Socialism with enough Capitalism to prosper and function can be reasoned with.
> 
> It's actually the alt right and extreme left that are the problem children. The extreme left call what they want Socialism but for all practical purposes it is Communism that been proven a failed system.


You are correct that I am not an extremist. I do differ with center-left people on a number of issues but I do tend to vote for them.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And just what did you manage to do to cause him to hate you so much?
> 
> Dont tell me that it's just your being religious.
> I won't believe that for a second.


FO


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You guys are horrible people


Nah, their hearts bleed for illegal immigrants. Actually they probably wouldn't piss on an illegal immigrant that was on fire.

I remember someone said, "The only immigrants the leftist elites meet are the people that serve them, and they're not very nice to them".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> I could have sworn Direct Democratic Voting process is a staple of American Leftism (hence why we hate the electoral college and stand on a rhetoric which highlights the popular vote in the 2016 election.) So I dont see how "Totalitarian" works here...


................Direct Democratic Voting for those who are in lockstep with the Left, that is...............

The Left: You have the right to your opinion as long as it agrees with what we have been told.

I am not necessarily against direct popular vote for president PROVIDED that the winner MUST receive a MAJORITY of the vote. For the benefit of those who "graduated" from public schools, where it is considered "oppressive" to make students learn arithmetic, a "majority" is half plus one.

Those who caterwaul about Clinton's "winning" the popular vote fail to understand that Clinton did NOT receive a majority of the votes cast. In fact, depending on to whom you talk, if you re-distribute the third party votes, and, make an allowance for those who would not vote for either if Trump and Clinton had been the ONLY choices, Trump wins by twenty-thousand to just under a million votes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I simply refuse to engage in discussion about politics in the car.

someone wants to discuss trump I just tell them I don’t discuss politics.

Last week someone asked me about my opinion on shariah law.
( not touching that with a 50 ft pole)

Sometimes I legit think people are baiting you to try to make a complaint over racist behavior.

Best bet is to bite your tongue and not “understand” the topic.

when it comes to politics there’s no middle ground between hating you and agreeing with you.

really your best bet is to avoid talks about politics, religion and sports (unless you can tell what team they support without asking, ala a baseball cap ect.

A simple “I don’t talk about politics” is enough to nip 99.9% of these issues in the bud. I’ve explained to people that

“the risk of offending someone over their way out there wacko beliefs is just too high”

that statement actually will never get a complaint. Everyone universally believes that wackjobs exist but is in total denial that they are themselves a lunatic wackjob.

For those who are baiting you into saying something offensive it’s literally straight up telling them you aren't going to step on that land mine.


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

-Good morning,
-Have a good day
Unless they open up a conversation I never say anything else. Why bother. 
that’s it. I am 4.96 in the craziest *****y city NYC.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I've have a son that unfriended me and his family because we are Christian.... just saying hate has no family.


The fake outrage of the political left is extremely easy to walk out. Which usually results in the various name calling you hear, bigot, racist, homophobe, misogynist (this one is hilarious) and other various meaningless labels. Which ironically add credibility to your argument to any reasonable observer as they watch them fail to mount any logical defense.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, lurking..... hiding in the shadows.
> What about you? You a lurker?




My father came into this country from Canada undocumented in 1928. He never lurked and neither do I.



MiamiKid said:


> If you don't like it, here in the USA, leave.


What you really mean is that if you don't think that the USA is perfect get outta here. If the USA is perfect we don't need no stinkin' government or a Constitution which itself has provisions for making amendments when new problems emerge.



kcdrvr15 said:


> The SPLC is full of false and fake information on different groups, I wouldn't trust their analysis of any group, as they are extremely biased.
> 
> 
> yes


I guess they are biased against the Klan, Nazis, White nationalists, Hebrew Israelites, Nation of Islam. The court victories they've had make it clear how biased the SPLC is. I think I'll stop sending them my ten bucks a month.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't GAF if pax agree with me politically or not during the ride.... they're still getting 1* unless I receive cash-tip-in-hand. 


ColumbusRides said:


> You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


I checked them out. The SPLC is another Soros-funded propaganda hate organization. 


Another Uber Driver said:


> The attendees to these events paid us with currency that had "GAY DOLLAR" stamped on it.


I remember seeing these. The gay motivation to deface currency was to encourage other gays to only spend their money within gay communities. I guess these gays wanted to build a wall around themselves. 


Another Uber Driver said:


> Those who caterwaul about Clinton's "winning" the popular vote fail to understand that Clinton did NOT receive a majority of the votes cast.


You raised an excellent point. I simply shut down the argument by reminding the kooks that America does NOT have a "popular" vote system. Our founding fathers were wise to set up a system that protected our flyover states from the fruitcakes who reside in SF and NYC.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Funky Monkey said:


> Well, this was boring and won't be selling any newspapers. Kidding, I enjoyed reading all of these. If Uber drivers are a representative sample of the population at large (we can't possible be, no one in their right mind would drive for Uber), then I'd say a much larger percentage of society is sane and reasonable than we realize.
> 
> I'm a walking contradiction because I agree with various aspects of both ideologies. Some points are so well reasoned by both sides it's hard to determine who is right, who is wrong. Look at the Trump impeachment hearings, I don't think the American public will ever have a clue what really happened. It's just politicians on opposite sides of the aisle battling one another.
> 
> ...


I had an enlightening, long ride with a pax this morning and wanted to edit this (haven't had a chance to read any posts following this one yet). Obviously, Bloomberg can't do anything if he's not elected so it follows that he may need to cater to certain groups. My pax also reminded me of the FCC Fairness Doctrine. If you're not familiar with it, look it up and wonder whether the Fairness Doctrine should be reinstated. It appears as if repealing the FCC Fairness Doctrine opened Pandora's Box and now the entire country is going to hell in a handbasket. There is so much money being made off of these absurd programs on Fox, CNN etc. that it's hard to imagine the Fairness Doctrine making a comeback any time soon


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> My pax also reminded me of the FCC Fairness Doctrine. If you're not familiar with it, look it up and wonder whether the Fairness Doctrine should be reinstated.


The "Fairness Doctrine" was flawed because it enabled the "appointed members" of the FCC to decide what was "fair & balanced." @@@@ that noise, I don't want any agenda-driven buttheads deciding what or who is "fair & balanced."
The Fairness Doctrine may of had its place way back in time when bandwidth was extremely limited, but viewers now enjoy ample choices to decide who and when to listen. Can't stand Sean Hannity? Then flip the station to Rachael Maddow where you can freely drown in her drivel without the worry of some other entity deciding to throw you a lifeline for your own good.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> The "Fairness Doctrine" was flawed because it enabled the "appointed members" of the FCC to decide what was "fair & balanced." @@@@ that noise, I don't want any agenda-driven buttheads deciding what or who is "fair & balanced."
> The Fairness Doctrine may of had its place way back in time when bandwidth was extremely limited, but viewers now enjoy ample choices to decide who and when to listen. Can't stand Sean Hannity? Then flip the station to Rachael Maddow where you can freely drown in her drivel without the worry of some other entity deciding to throw you a lifeline for your own good.


the BBC for example is a pretty good network we should have the equivalent here


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

M62 said:


> I remember someone said, "The only immigrants the leftist elites meet are the people that serve them, and they're not very nice to them".


Keep believing that nonsense. On the extreme, maybe, but in the vast Liberal middle (which is what is important) people get along just fine.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't GAF if pax agree with me politically or not during the ride.... they're still getting 1* unless I receive cash-tip-in-hand.
> 
> I checked them out. The SPLC is another Soros-funded propaganda hate organization.
> 
> ...


cash-tip-in-hand???

Cashless platform and you expect a cash tip?

This is why, when riding, always zero tip, one ☆ all the "GUBER" DRIVERS. &#128513;


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Son of the Darkness said:


> The fake outrage of the political left is extremely easy to walk out. Which usually results in the various name calling you hear, bigot, racist, homophobe, misogynist (this one is hilarious) and other various meaningless labels. Which ironically add credibility to your argument to any reasonable observer as they watch them fail to mount any logical defense.


Yea, well as a parent you try to do what is right for your children. But the "system" today is brainwashing them to believe false information not only about themselves, but about the world and how we as a society have evolved.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Keep believing that nonsense. On the extreme, maybe, but in the vast Liberal middle (which is what is important) people get along just fine.


I wasn't talking about getting along. I was talking about being kind to immigrants or others less fortunate. My personal observations are that the everyday interactions of rich liberals with illegal immigrants and others far down the economic ladder are often pretty far from what their virtue signalling would have us believe.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

M62 said:


> I wasn't talking about getting along. I was talking about being kind to immigrants or others less fortunate. My personal onbservations are that the everyday interactions of rich liberals with illegal immigrants and others far down the economic ladder are often pretty far from what their virtue signalling would have us believe.


I will admit that a couple of times I've driven groups engrossed in conversation about Democratic Party politics, and they've barely acknowledged my existence. One such group was from a very nice apartment building well known for entitled pax. The "dude" in the front seat screamed theatrically when I stopped to avoid someone in the crosswalk. I almost pulled over and kicked them all out....I think I 3*'d them instead because they also slammed my doors and the dropoff location they wanted wasn't exactly a parking spot.


----------



## elcabon (Aug 9, 2018)

“I am not at liberty to discuss politics,
religion, climate change, or sexual preference! I’m am however available to engage in weather reports and general human gibberish!”


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

M62 said:


> I wasn't talking about getting along. I was talking about being kind to immigrants or others less fortunate. My personal observations are that the everyday interactions of rich liberals with illegal immigrants and others far down the economic ladder are often pretty far from what their virtue signalling would have us believe.


Strong truth bomb


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I will admit that a couple of times I've driven groups engrossed in conversation about Democratic Party politics, and they've barely acknowledged my existence. One such group was from a very nice apartment building well known for entitled pax. The "dude" in the front seat screamed theatrically when I stopped to avoid someone in the crosswalk. I almost pulled over and kicked them all out....I think I 3*'d them instead because they also slammed my doors and the dropoff location they wanted wasn't exactly a parking spot.


My earlier post probably gave the impression I'm a card carrying Trump supporter, I'm not. I just think a lot of liberal talk about immigration, race, and economics is self congratulatory head patting. I've been to rich white liberal areas in the North East and rarely do I ever see a mixed race couple. I notice a lot more mixed race couples in poorer areas of the South, where the liberal media would have me believe everyone is racist.


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Speaking as a non-totalitarian socialist, this passenger belongs in a gulag, comrade.
> 
> What are you doing worrying about ratings by the way? Near 4.6 or 4.85? Otherwise, forget about it.


Why 4.85? What happens if you are 4.85 or lower?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

meast703 said:


> Why 4.85? What happens if you are 4.85 or lower?


It has to do with a level of Uber Pro status that shows stuff like direction and distance of trip.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

meast703 said:


> Why 4.85? What happens if you are 4.85 or lower?


Nothing for most people. It is the threshold for premium platforms and Uber Pro benefits. There are material reasons for some people to care about it, as it could affect their earnings.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Nothing for most people. It is the threshold for premium platforms and Uber Pro benefits. There are material reasons for some people to care about it, as it could affect their earnings.


were you being serious about the anti Caucasian socialist ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> were you being serious about the anti Caucasian socialist ?


That was someone else. I am Anglo Saxon by heritage so no way is that where I am coming from.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 1. No religion
> 2. No politics
> 3. No sexual topics
> Anything goes in that direction, deflect ASAFP.
> ...


or you could say...i love it when two roosters get it , on it quenches my thurst for homoanimalfarmis tendancies


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> or you could say...i love it when two roosters get it , on it quenches my thurst for homoanimalfarmis tendancies


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 387914


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


3 things you do in uber with a pax

1. Dont talk to pax
2. If you talk to pax, agree with whatever they say.
3. If you have a pool pax convo then agree with both of them.
4. Since 2 and 3 are pretty much the same, you greet pax and you tell place have a good day which flys in the face of 1 but it must be done.

==========

Do what I said and avoid picking up minors even though they ordered the ride and you will have a 4.8x rating minimum. 



Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 387918


Awee, that monkey wanted a hug and got one.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 387276


At least nobody plowed into him with a car...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

M62 said:


> I was talking about being kind to immigrants or others less fortunate


Agreed. Those that are here LEGALLY anyway. Those here illegally are _"not above the law"_ (current over-used quote of the open-border political hacks Pelosi, Shiff, Nadler,Schumer) and they need to go back and demand help from their own governments.
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's congressional district is home to the largest population of sidewalk-sleeping needle-using street-defecaters, yet she refuses to discuss that issue but instead demands that border walls be eliminated. Once the USA finds a way to adequately provide for America's disabled, our elderly, our homeless, and our veterans, only then should we look to provide for non-citizens.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I try to confuse my pax. I drive either my rainbow colored Prius, plastered with NRA stickers, or my big red pickup, covered in pro vegan and climate change stuff :confusion:.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't GAF if pax agree with me politically or not during the ride.... they're still getting 1* unless I receive cash-tip-in-hand.
> 
> I checked them out. The SPLC is another Soros-funded propaganda hate organization.
> 
> ...


That was right after George Washington bombed the British airfields, right?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

veblenrules said:


> That was right after George Washington bombed the British airfields, right?


?


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> ?


I seem to recall our fearless leader making remarks to that effect, I think during the 2016 campaign.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I try to confuse my pax. I drive either my rainbow colored Prius, plastered with NRA stickers, or my big red pickup, covered in pro vegan and climate change stuff :confusion:.


Don't forget to blast country while wearing gold chains and Adidas, and then the next day blast gangster rap wearing duck hunting camouflage.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> If you don't like it, here in the USA, leave.


I think it's ironic that the people who want to Make America Great Again are offended if you say to them that America isn't the greatest country in the world.


----------



## Inner_North (Aug 22, 2019)

Don't worry about the leftist you Statesider Uberpeople nearly three-quarters of extremist murders in USA for the past decade can be linked to right-wing domestic terrorism so you still drastically leading in body count division.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_the_United_States#2010–present


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Once the USA finds a way to adequately provide for America's disabled, our elderly, our homeless, and our veterans, only then should we look to provide for non-citizens.


Illegal immigrants are not actually allowed to collect public assistance (welfare) or Social Security.

Do I support helping those groups you mentioned? Sure do.

But the politicians who are complaining about immigrants are the same ones cutting benefits for veterans. And they're the same ones trying to cut Social Security, which is money going to retired AMERICANS.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Illegal immigrants are not actually allowed to collect public assistance (welfare) or Social Security.


I don't support illegal immigration but most of them pay taxes too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't support illegal immigration but most of them pay taxes too.


Yes, ironically many of them pay higher taxes. Because they're not able to claim a tax refund.

But some of them (and some Americans too!) work under the table.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Gays don't hate Christians :rollseyes: Gays hate people that put up anti gay laws which is usually associated with the Republican Party which is lead by Trump. Heck there are a lot of gay Christians.
> 
> Yea if any country ever made it to a point where they could evade on foot, they would make it a point to avoid going through Texas. "F!$#! this these SOB are crazy" &#128514;
> 
> ...


I choose to believe, albeit it's difficult. If there is a God, why would he create gays then condemn them?! It really makes no sense. I was astonished to learn that an old friend's parents pushed him into gay conversion therapy. How awful. I don't know anything, but I can kind of get a small % of women experimenting. Speaking as a straight guy, it's nothing I'd experiment w/. If I was gay, it would be because God created me that way not because I chose to be gay


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, ironically many of them pay higher taxes. Because they're not able to claim a tax refund.
> 
> But some of them (and some Americans too!) work under the table.


Give them your SSN, they can claim your tax refund.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Growing up as a privileged white it's hard to pass judgement on someone who is trying to escape a war zone or otherwise extremely negative circumstances. For example, threats or extortion by a neighbouring cartel. I'm sure there are ways to greatly improve the way things are currently done but I certainly don't know enough to get all fired up about it.

Also think a lot of people get riled up over things they know very little about. Repeating something heard on Fox or CNN, etc. Made this mistake with Snowden. "CLANDESTINE OPERATIVES EXPOSED!" yada, yada yada. Well, uh no they weren't. Everything was heavily redacted for their safety. It was probably Fox screaming that and I bought it hook, line and sinker for a little while.

I'm not a woman, so I can't say what I'd do if I had an unplanned child. With my current financial situation probably adoption at the very least. If I had been raped, and was pregnant w/ the rapist's child? No, it's not the child's fault (hopefully he or she doesn't inherit Daddy's loose screws though), but it's certainly not my place to tell the poor woman what to do


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Illegal immigrants are not actually allowed to collect public assistance (welfare).


Bullshit. The border crossers walk over with only the clothes on their back and babies in tow. "Immigration" lawyers have set up a lucrative cottage industry in this country to set these people up with any/every perk available, straining resources meant to help our own citizens in need. Then begins the chain migration that further exacerbates the problem; the old & infirm travel in to increase the burden on the already strained healthcare industry, the young & dumb increase the strain on the already burdened public schools system, the influx of impoverished families increase the shortage on affordable housing. The list goes on. The illegals are not coming here with medical degrees or other skills that make them economically viable, most are already labeled illiterate in the country they originated from. To believe otherwise is a willingness to turn a blind eye.



Funky Monkey said:


> If there is a God, why would he create gays then condemn them?! If I was gay, it would be because God created me that way not because I chose to be gay


All mankind is condemned since the fall. _"There is none righteous, no _*not one." *
We are all filthy rags, but God wishes that no one should perish, and he sent His Son to pay our fine so that we may be freed from our condemnation. Mankind was created with free will to make our own choices. Because we are led by corrupted flesh here on earth, mistakes will be made. There is a blessed eternity that is available to ALL of us, this is why we need to acknowledge our sins and accept King Jesus as Lord & Savior.


----------



## midacre (Nov 9, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage.


Do you think it helped? Do you think Chik-Fil-A would stand up for you?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

It's the media. I've been reading up on the FCC Fairness Doctrine. It sounds like the government owned bandwith and only public stations were required to adhere to it. Cable channels like Fox News in all likelihood could do whatever they like even if the Fairness Doctrine was still in place. @midacre I just think the CEO is entitled to his own beliefs / opinions. Just as you and I are.

I'm not a fan of trying to destroy someone or their company because their beliefs are different than your own. I suppose the end game is to end charitable giving to Christian organizations which do not support gay marriage and redirect it to gay and lesbian charities. In the end, Chic-Fil-A's job is to sell chicken, not take a moral stand one way or the other. And yeah, I worry about the media's effect on our country


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Bullshit. The border crossers walk over with only the clothes on their back and babies in tow. "Immigration" lawyers have set up a lucrative cottage industry in this country to set these people up with any/every perk available, straining resources meant to help our own citizens in need. Then begins the chain migration that further exacerbates the problem;


Bullshit to you.

Or do you mean the chain migration of an illegal immigrant that resulted in Melania's parents coming to the U.S.

You DO know she over-stayed her visa, don't you?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

veblenrules said:


> What you really mean is that if you don't think that the USA is perfect get outta here. If the USA is perfect we don't need no stinkin' government or a Constitution which itself has provisions for making amendments when new problems emerge.


Who needs amendments when you can count on judges to make up new rights willy nilly?


----------



## midacre (Nov 9, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> @midacre I just think the CEO is entitled to his own beliefs / opinions. Just as you and I are.


Sure. But donating to causes that hurt LGBT people is an action with consequences, not just an opinion you can hear or ignore.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's congressional district is home to the largest population of sidewalk-sleeping needle-using street-defecaters,


The proper term is "undocumented medicators," Sir.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The proper term is "undocumented medicators," Sir.


San Fecesisco..
The Pooper Scooper Treat!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> Growing up as a privileged white it's hard to pass judgement on someone who is trying to escape a war zone or otherwise extremely negative circumstances. For example, threats or extortion by a neighbouring cartel. I'm sure there are ways to greatly improve the way things are currently done but I certainly don't know enough to get all fired up about it.
> 
> Also think a lot of people get riled up over things they know very little about. Repeating something heard on Fox or CNN, etc. Made this mistake with Snowden. "CLANDESTINE OPERATIVES EXPOSED!" yada, yada yada. Well, uh no they weren't. Everything was heavily redacted for their safety. It was probably Fox screaming that and I bought it hook, line and sinker for a little while.
> 
> I'm not a woman, so I can't say what I'd do if I had an unplanned child. With my current financial situation probably adoption at the very least. If I had been raped, and was pregnant w/ the rapist's child? No, it's not the child's fault (hopefully he or she doesn't inherit Daddy's loose screws though), but it's certainly not my place to tell the poor woman what to do


I can't disagree more with this line of thinking. Would you say since you didn't swim across the Rio Grande that you can't have a say about illegal immigration?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You DO know she over-stayed her visa, don't you?


Melania's immigration status was never one of illegality, but believe the fake news because you need fake news to help you justify the millions of non-English speaking illegals lurking in the shadows and sponging off the American taxpayer.
At least Melania is proud to be an American, unlike the former first lady(?) who was ashamed to be an American her whole life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Son of the Darkness said:


> @@@@ em'.. 2020 right around the corner and they don't stand a shot in hell. And they know it which is why they're trying to impeach. You're witnessing the death throes of fascist communism in America. And we will celebrate victory for the first time since the Civil War! Hang in there buddy.
> 
> 
> Lmao! I find it hilarious when a leftist loonbag brings up the Constitution. It just tickles me @@@@ing silly


You Nailed It !



kcdrvr15 said:


> I've have a son that unfriended me and his family because we are Christian.... just saying hate has no family.


Persecution of Christians



veblenrules said:


> At least nobody plowed into him with a car...


When theres a GANG driving cars into people
Instead of 1 nut
It would be a great concern.

" Anti Fa 500"

They Even LOOK LIKE " HITLER YOUTH" !


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Melania's immigration status was never one of illegality, but believe the fake news because you need fake news to help you justify the millions of non-English speaking illegals lurking in the shadows and sponging off the American taxpayer.
> At least Melania is proud to be an American, unlike the former first lady(?) who was ashamed to be an American her whole life.
> View attachment 388445
> View attachment 388448


I'd post a naked picture of the current First Lady, from her FOR REAL days of doing porn. Except the message would probably get deleted by the Moderators.

I hope you like knowing that her husband cheats on her with prostitutes, including when she was pregnant with their child.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

midacre said:


> Sure. But donating to causes that hurt LGBT people is an action with consequences, not just an opinion you can hear or ignore.


I don't recollect being told by the Fellowship of Christian Athletes to go out and hurt LGBT people while I was a member. Likewise, I also fail to see how the Salvation Army giving to the homeless is harmful to the LGBT community. Especially considering that some homeless may also be gay. I suppose if you were gay and wanted to join FCA you might get your feelings hurt. Life's rough, I'm straight but have gotten my feelings hurt too. Join another group.

I've really enjoyed everyone's comments. I'm beginning to see people going after one another which wasn't the intent of my post to begin with. Of course, it's bound to happen. Naive to think otherwise. The fact that it's just a handful out of 150 posts is pretty impressive! Watched a great interview w/ Anthony Keidis. His response to the first question would be great advice for all of us. It's also cool that he took time out of his life to sit down w/ a devoted fan:


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Never argue with a customer over politics, religion or ethics. One of the top rules in cab driving as well as ride sharing.

As a cab driver I might drop off a couple of skinheads and go around the corner and pick up a crew of Black Congressional Israelites.
And both parties left the cab convinced I was an ally of theirs and tipped.

I remember picking up a young man at 3 a.m and driving him home in Pittsburgh and the man tells me that he ordinarily drives his own car but the police seized it when he got pinched for crack sales. I told him that I admired crack dealers because they do a job I couldn't do- going into rough areas, dealing with disreputable people, taking phone calls at all areas. He liked me, and gave a nice tip. Not often crack pushers get positive vibes from civilians unattached to the Crack Community.

No matter what someone says, you should be flexible and agree with them.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I believe classic liberalism espoused freedom of thought, speech and action, as long as it doesn't harm others. Modern day leftist trends seem to be moving heavily away from that.


Modern day leftists have been totalitarians for a very long time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd post a naked picture of the current First Lady, from her FOR REAL days of doing porn. Except the message would probably get deleted by the Moderators. I hope you like knowing that her husband cheats on her with prostitutes, including when she was pregnant with their child.


People can pose porn and screw prostitutes what do I care? I didn't vote for a marriage counselor, so go spew all the fake news you want, so long as my 401k is strong and the wall is getting built. The foodstamp president is no longer in office, and those jobs he claimed were _"never coming back" _without a _"magic wand" _have roared back because America elected somebody with some business sense who was interested in helping America first and less interested in secretly sending $150 billion of our tax dollars to fund the nuclear missile research of a terrorist-funding enemy nation.
The swamp is slowly & surely getting drain, and shit is going to hit the fan big-time when Durham's criminal probe begins to remove all the swamp-dwelling distractors who used illegal tactics and conspired with fake news media to hamstring our current president from doing the things he promised voters. 
You people who reside in a bubble drowning in fake news want us all to believe that Trump is the most hated figure in America. Tune in to one of his rallies and listen to the fired-up voters; people standing in line for days to get inside, arenas filled with record-breaking crowds while 1000s more stand outside in the rain. Is Biden, Warren, Sanders, Hillary, or any of these other socialist communist clowns garnishing the same interest?
Here, have my popcorn and go surf the fake news & porn channels. I'm busy enjoying life while America is being made great again. :thumbup:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd post a naked picture of the current First Lady, from her FOR REAL days of doing porn. Except the message would probably get deleted by the Moderators.
> 
> I hope you like knowing that her husband cheats on her with prostitutes, including when she was pregnant with their child.


If Trump were a democrat Melania would be hailed as the most progressive and stylish first lady ever and she'd have adorned the cover of countless magazines. Her nudes would be heralded as a bold leap for the feminist movement.

Can you imagine Melania being invited on the Ellen Show? Of course not. Ellen's producer has tweeted out hateful things about the first lady.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> People can pose porn and screw prostitutes what do I care? I didn't vote for a marriage counselor, so go spew all the fake news you want, so long as my 401k is strong and the wall is getting built. The foodstamp president is no longer in office, and those jobs he claimed were _"never coming back" _without a _"magic wand" _have roared back because America elected somebody with some business sense who was interested in helping America first and less interested in secretly sending $150 billion of our tax dollars to fund the nuclear missile research of a terrorist-funding enemy nation.
> The swamp is slowly & surely getting drain, and shit is going to hit the fan big-time when Durham's criminal probe begins to remove all the swamp-dwelling distractors who used illegal tactics and conspired with fake news media to hamstring our current president from doing the things he promised voters.
> You people who reside in a bubble drowning in fake news want us all to believe that Trump is the most hated figure in America. Tune in to one of his rallies and listen to the fired-up voters; people standing in line for days to get inside, arenas filled with record-breaking crowds while 1000s more stand outside in the rain. Is Biden, Warren, Sanders, Hillary, or any of these other socialist communist clowns garnishing the same interest?
> Here, have my popcorn and go surf the fake news & porn channels. I'm busy enjoying life while America is being made great again. :thumbup:


TL: DR

Sorry, it's not fake news that the FLOTUS did porn. That's probably why she hooked up with her hubby. We already know he likes paying for sex.

So if you don't care that the POTUS does that, then you're saying "We were lying when we said that character matters."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, it's not fake news that the FLOTUS did porn.


Everybody's entitled to their own opinion about Melania Trump and her photographs.

But anybody who insists it's porn has about as much credibility as the folks on the right who call Michelle Obama a man.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> TL: DR
> 
> Sorry, it's not fake news that the FLOTUS did porn. That's probably why she hooked up with her hubby. We already know he likes paying for sex.
> 
> So if you don't care that the POTUS does that, then you're saying "We were lying when we said that character matters."


JFK was b*anging women left, right and upside down while he was president. I don't recall anyone questioning his character. Politicians have always been... RIP JFK you were great to minorities so I'll overlook your imperfections


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> JFK was b*anging women left, right and upside down while he was president. I don't recall anyone questioning his character. Politicians have always been... RIP JFK you were great to minorities so I'll overlook your imperfections


So was Sweet Dick Willy Clinton


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> So was Sweet Dick Willy Clinton


At this point I'll take results! I'd rather have results than someone who's nice but a pushover


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> At this point I'll take results! I'd rather have results than someone who's nice but a pushover


Anybody who lived through Jimmy Carter knows that to be true.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> At this point I'll take results! I'd rather have results than someone who's nice but a pushover


I'm with you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Anybody who lived through Jimmy Carter knows that to be true.


I'm not sure how "nice" President Carter was. He was definitely "holier than thou", but didn't impress me as particularly kind hearted.

I don't think he was banging anyone other than his wife at the time. But maybe he should have been, to distract the people from the struggling economy at the time as well as ne'er-do-well brother.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Everybody's entitled to their own opinion about Melania Trump and her photographs.
> 
> But anybody who insists it's porn has about as much credibility as the folks on the right who call Michelle Obama a man.


I think it was someone on the Supreme Court who said "I know porn when I see it."

Go ahead, try to make the claim that what the FLOTUS did was art, or that it was educational. Yeah, go right ahead with that.



Funky Monkey said:


> JFK was b*anging women left, right and upside down while he was president. I don't recall anyone questioning his character. Politicians have always been... RIP JFK you were great to minorities so I'll overlook your imperfections


Agreed. JFK did a lot of that. And if he'd been outed by any of them, half of the Democrats and all of the Republicans at the time would have been outraged by his behavior.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I think it was someone on the Supreme Court who said "I know porn when I see it."
> 
> Go ahead, try to make the claim that what the FLOTUS did was art, or that it was educational. Yeah, go right ahead with that.
> 
> ...


Hi Christine, this isn't a personal attack on you just random thoughts floating through my mind. It seems like some liberals are socially progressive and others are God haters (maybe this latter group isn't the group of Dems fed up with Trump's lack of character). Well anyway, probably two completely different groups of liberals but it's odd that they can force Chic-Fil-A to stop donating to Fellowship of Christian

Athletes and Salvation Army because of their old-fashioned views but turn around and deride President Trump's apparent lack of morality. It's weird for me. It's like we don't want morals over here, get them out of our face, screw the pledge of allegiance, screw everything but when the President has an affair or two (hopefully in his past) the gloves come off. Go figure...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Agreed. JFK did a lot of that. And if he'd been outed by any of them, half of the Democrats and all of the Republicans at the time would have been outraged by his behavior.


To the contrary. In times past having a mistress or two was just considered normal for a powerful man. That's one reason why the papers kept it secret. It was just so normal. Men cheat, and nobody talks about it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> To the contrary. In times past having a mistress or two was just considered normal for a powerful man. That's one reason why the papers kept it secret. It was just so normal.


Monogamy in practice isn't normal. &#129327;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


And, I'm going to disagree with you, homophobia, if one outwardly displays it, is bigotry, it is intolerance.

On one hand, you are arguing " being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.", and on the other hand, you are saying it's okay for someone to be homophobic. These two stances are inconsistent with each other.

Homophobia IS intolerance. Being tolerant of intolerance is not tolerance, it's promoting intolerance.

Being tolerant of murder is condoning murder, it is not "being tolerant of someone who is different than you".



Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Yes, there's nothing that spells "I"m tolerant of those with opposing views" like calling those on the left as "totalitarian leftists".

Your title reeks of intolerance for those who don't agree with you.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> And, I'm going to disagree with you, homophobia, if one outwardly displays it, is bigotry, it is intolerance.
> 
> On one hand, you are arguing " being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.", and on the other hand, you are saying it's okay for someone to be homophobic. These two stances are inconsistent with each other.
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for being a case in point for intolerence @Oscar Levant. You're jumping to conclusions by saying FCA and the Salvation Army are homophobic because they believe in marriage between a man and a woman.

By accusing them of being homophobic you're being intolerant. BTW I've also differentiated between totalitarian leftists and regular liberals in several of my posts. However, I think totalitarian leftists are turds and I'm entitled to and proud of my opinion❗:biggrin:

Regarding mistresses, one forgets that women are now players too! Can't believe some of the crap I hear coming out of women's mouths. Just as bad as the men.



waldowainthrop said:


> Monogamy in practice isn't normal. &#129327;


I think you're so lucky if you find it though, straight or gay


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I think you're so lucky if you find it though, straight or gay


I agree. Personally: non-monogamist in principle, monogamist in practice for life.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what homophobia means. If someone says they're have no desire to interfere with homosexuals doing/thinking as they please, although they personally hold/feel it is wrong, are they homophobic?

AFAIK, current political standpoints in the US are as follows:

Libertarians: Homosexuals can do/think as they please, others can believe it is wrong if they please, as long as neither group forces the other to follow their beliefs or practices.

Liberals: Homsexuals can do as they please, everyone else has to nod in approval that homosexuality is fine, even if they hold or feel differently.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not sure what homophobia means. If someone says they're have no desire to interfere with homosexuals doing as they please, although they personally hold/feel it is wrong, are they homophobic?
> 
> AFAIK, current political standpoints in the US are as follows:
> 
> ...


Nice, I suppose I'm a libertarian then. That seems the most tolerant to me. Not on this forum, but in real life, I've had irrational people shout at me "you don't see the light (essentially, you fool)" for not agreeing with their far left opinions. Yelling at someone (probably more intelligent than you, and at the very least more calm than you) to get your point across isn't very effective. I guess the far right is satisfied w/ Trump in office or I just haven't been watching Fox News enough. Whenever I follow the news it seems to be the far left weeping, gnashing their teeth and clawing at the Supreme Court doors. But like I said earlier, for the most part everyone on here seemed pretty dang normal!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> Nice, I suppose I'm a libertarian then. That seems the most tolerant to me. Not on this forum, but in real life, I've had irrational people shout at me "you don't see the light (essentially, you fool)" for not agreeing with their far left opinions. Yelling at someone (probably more intelligent than you, and at the very least more calm than you) to get your point across isn't very effective. I guess the far right is satisfied w/ Trump in office or I just haven't been watching Fox News enough. Whenever I follow the news it seems to be the far left weeping, gnashing their teeth and clawing at the Supreme Court doors. But like I said earlier, for the most part everyone on here seemed pretty dang normal!


I think the question boils down to whether someone would rather put up with society allowing viewpoints they potentially dislike, or have a government dictating what views people should have. Modern liberalism seems to gravitate to the latter.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree. Personally: non-monogamist in principle, monogamist in practice for life.


To be monogamist I'd have to have a partner. Like that's going to happen. :confusion:


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> And, I'm going to disagree with you, homophobia, if one outwardly displays it, is bigotry, it is intolerance.
> 
> On one hand, you are arguing " being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.", and on the other hand, you are saying it's okay for someone to be homophobic. These two stances are inconsistent with each other.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna tell me straight face that lefty's don't tolerate the intolerant?

How do you square this with Lefty's and Muslims


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Are you gonna tell me straight face that lefty's don't tolerate the intolerant?
> 
> How do you square this with Lefty's and Muslims


Ask your lefty friend when's the last time he vacationed in a Muslim country. That will shut him up.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not sure what homophobia means. If someone says they're have no desire to interfere with homosexuals doing as they please, although they personally hold/feel homosexuality is wrong, are they homophobic?
> 
> AFAIK, current political standpoints in the US are as follows:
> 
> ...


Further left straights: befriend or be in a relationship with people who are queer and wonder what you are missing out on. (Still straight tho, can't change what I am.)

I have eclipsed tolerance and found deeper love for LGBT+. &#127987;️‍&#127752;

I think you are describing public tolerance well, but there is another level past that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not sure what homophobia means. If someone says they're have no desire to interfere with homosexuals doing/thinking as they please, although they personally hold/feel it is wrong, are they homophobic?
> 
> AFAIK, current political standpoints in the US are as follows:
> 
> ...


Amen.
Dont make me bake a gay cake.
I wont tell you that you cant have one.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I think the question boils down to whether someone would rather put up with society allowing viewpoints they potentially dislike, or have a government dictating what views people should have. Modern liberalism seems to gravitate to the latter.


Hopefully the % of "Amerikan(skiy)" who want the government to dictate what we believe is actually very small. This small % should secede as their values are distinctly UN-American. Elizabeth Warren can be their Prezident


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Hopefully the % of "Amerikan(skiy)" who want the government to dictate what we believe is actually very small. This small % should secede as their values are distinctly UN-American. Elizabeth Warren can be their Prezident


Elizabeth Warren is considered moderate to the people you are talking about. I don't think they exist much, just like there are only a handful of actual neo-Nazis who voted for Trump. And yeah, they think he is too moderate and too Jewish.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> And, I'm going to disagree with you, homophobia, if one outwardly displays it, is bigotry, it is intolerance.
> 
> On one hand, you are arguing " being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.", and on the other hand, you are saying it's okay for someone to be homophobic. These two stances are inconsistent with each other.
> 
> ...


Many gays cant stand seeing straight people kiss.

Tell me more about Tolerence.

Why was i charged a Cover charge for admission to a gay bar because i was straight ?

When its free admission for gay ?

Did i make an issue of it ? No.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Many gays cant stand seeing straight people kiss.
> 
> Tell me more about Tolerence.
> 
> ...


It's too bad all this negative energy doesn't get channeled into building a business, volunteering or at least doing something constructive.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Many gays cant stand seeing straight people kiss.


Most gays are exposed to that on a daily basis. Are you forced to watch gay women kiss every day?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Most gays are exposed to that on a daily basis. Are you forced to watch gay women kiss every day?


I'm guessing you meant to write 'gay men' there not women? As I imagine plenty of heterosexual drivers here wouldn't mind watching gay women kiss.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

M62 said:


> As I imagine plenty of drivers here wouldn't mind watching gay women kiss.


That's my point exactly!

The same people who find gay men kissing disgusting are the ones who find two lesbians a turn-on.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That's my point exactly!
> 
> The same people who find gay men kissing disgusting are the ones who find two lesbians a turn-on.


Ahh, but do women find guys fooling around a turn on?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> Ahh, but do women find guys fooling around a turn on?


Yes, many of us do.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, many of us do.


That's good, I was afraid women might not. About time gay men catch a break! Some of the best looking and / or most well built guys are gay so that probably doesn't hurt


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Ahh, but do women find guys fooling around a turn on?


You want the real answer? There is a phenomenon of bisexual women (among others) finding gay men and sex a turn on.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Funky Monkey said:


> Some of the best looking and / or most well built guys are gay so that probably doesn't hurt


It has very little to do with that, in my personal opinion.

Some women are attracted to well built guys. Ironically, they are often the ones who don't get turned on by gay male sex. A girlfriend of mine usually keeps a firefighter calendar on the wall, but whenever the topic of gay male sex comes up, she says "I'm not interested in that."



waldowainthrop said:


> There is a phenomenon of bisexual women (among others) finding gay men and sex a turn on.


Could be. I am.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

mch said:


> I also got 1 starred once because I told some a hole i didn't vote for Trump.


I will take "Things that never happened" for $300 please, Alex



ColumbusRides said:


> You may want to check out the Southern Poverty Law Center to see how many disgusting right wing hate groups there are, verses "liberal" groups


Using the SPLC as an unbiased source! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



Christinebitg said:


> Illegal immigrants are not actually allowed to collect public assistance (welfare) or Social Security.


But their children can.

After reading your childish posts in this thread, I'm left feeling unimpressed.

You hate Trump, we get it. You hate Melania by association, we get it. You also (for the record) hate women making money with their bodies? That is not going to fly with most of your comrades (transgender stripper dances for homelessness in Seattle!)

I think in your blind-hatred of Trump and conservatives you've been trying to make the point that people are hypocritical. Um, okay? Did you just fall off the turnip cart? Every human being on earth is hypocritical in some way every single day. Open your eyes.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I will take "Things that never happened" for $300 please, Alex
> 
> 
> Using the SPLC as an unbiased source! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


Most of the vitriol on either side is anger or in some instances mental instability. I've had various times in my life when I've been bat sh*t crazy so I know what it looks like. People who are reasonably together don't act that way


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Further left straights: befriend or be in a relationship with people who are queer and wonder what you are missing out on. (Still straight tho, can't change what I am.)
> 
> I have eclipsed tolerance and found deeper love for LGBT+. &#127987;️‍&#127752;
> 
> I think you are describing public tolerance well, but there is another level past that.


Wtf are you talking about ?



Christinebitg said:


> That's my point exactly!
> 
> The same people who find gay men kissing disgusting are the ones who find two lesbians a turn-on.


because 2 men kissing is ****ing disgusting


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Wtf are you talking about ?


Loving the gays. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why was i charged a Cover charge for admission to a gay bar because i was straight ?


I've seen popular gay bars taken over by a straight crowd in a matter of months. Then suddenly gay people are no longer welcome. Remember, for every gay bar there are probably forty straight bars. If you're truly catering to the gay community then you have to have some control over the crowd.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've seen popular gay bars taken over by a straight crowd in a matter of months. Then suddenly gay people are no longer welcome. Remember, for every gay bar there are probably forty straight bars. If you're truly catering to the gay community then you have to have some control over the crowd.


you've seen this happen?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> you've seen this happen?


Straight guys lined up around the block waiting to take over a gay bar? This happens all the time where I live. Then the gays come back, a slap fight ensues, and voila it's a gay bar again. This also comes in waves


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> you've seen this happen?


Yes. There was a popular gay dance club in Austin years ago that was taken over by straight frats and sororities. It got problematic because there were other gay bars in the block and the frat boys started harassing the gays.

I used to go to a strip club in DC. It suddenly became popular with bachelorette parties and soon half the club was straight women. The club finally put an end to it. Apparently there were a lot of complaints from the women but the club was allowed to keep them out.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Yes. There was a popular gay dance club in Austin years ago that was taken over by straight frats and sororities. It got problematic because there were other gay bars in the block and the frat boys started harassing the gays.
> 
> I used to go to a strip club in DC. It suddenly became popular with bachelorette parties and soon half the club was straight women. The club finally put an end to it. Apparently there were a lot of complaints from the women but the club was allowed to keep them out.


they were allowed to keep them out? Wtf?How does that work


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> they were allowed to keep them out? Wtf?How does that work


I don't remember how it was done, but it was very controversial. But I do know that for as long as I can remember many lesbian bars prohibit straight men, or men altogether.

Btw, in DC at the time, gay strippers could go all nude. So this wasn't your chippendale experience. That's why this club became so popular with the ladies. That's why they didn't go to their regular male strip club out in the suburbs. And a lot the women really made scenes. Literally like they had never seen a dick before. It really started to ruin the experience for the traditional gay crowd.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I don't remember how it was done, but it was very controversial. But I do know that for as long as I can remember many lesbian bars prohibit straight men, or men altogether.
> 
> Btw, in DC at the time, gay strippers could go all nude. So this wasn't your chippendale experience. That's why this club became so popular with the ladies. That's why they didn't go to their regular male strip club out in the suburbs. And a lot the women really made scenes. Literally like they had never seen a dick before. It really started to ruin the experience for the traditional gay crowd.


Shit sounds ****ing wild &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Shit sounds @@@@ing wild &#128514;&#128514;


I miss those days.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You hate Trump, we get it. You hate Melania by association, we get it.


No, you DON'T get it. I hate the hypocrisy. That it's okay for your guy to lie multiple times per day, but that's okay with you, because he has legitimized racial hatred and religious bigotry.

And it's okay with you for him to solicit a foreign country to involve itself in our elections. Thats why he's going to be impeached. Will he be removed from office? No, he won't. But it'll make every Republican Senator put their name on record as saying it's okay for him to do that.

That's the stuff I hate.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, you DON'T get it. I hate the hypocrisy. That it's okay for your guy to lie multiple times per day, but that's okay with you, because he has legitimized racial hatred and religious bigotry.
> 
> And it's okay with you for him to solicit a foreign country to involve itself in our elections. Thats why he's going to be impeached. Will he be removed from office? No, he won't. But it'll make every Republican Senator put their name on record as saying it's okay for him to do that.
> 
> That's the stuff I hate.


You know what I hate? This notion that if you support someone, you apparently like/endorse/love/are in favor of EVERY thing said person has ever done/retweeted/said/sniffed in his or her entire life. That is such a lame, tired argument. I don't love everything about Trump, nor do I think his personal character makes him a good role model.

The left is mad that we have an electoral college. The left is mad that they can't cram government-run programs down everyone's throat. The left cannot get over the fact Hillary lost in 2016. That's what all this boils down to. It's a complete waste of time.

Tell me, Christine: is this the racial hatred and religious bigotry that Trump has "legitimized"? Are these cute kids some of Jussie's "this is MAGA country" hillbillies out for more blood?

https://nypost.com/2019/11/27/gang-of-five-men-attack-jewish-teens-walking-on-brooklyn-street/
This happens literally daily/weekly in/around NYC and you wouldn't know it. Why? Doesn't-fit-leftist-narrative.

When a white kid smiles in the face of an antagonistic Native American man, we need to have a national conversation on race relations in "Trump's America". When blacks repeatedly attack/assault Jews, we have silence. Because...the left is full of Christine-like hypocrites.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


I don't get it. You talk about bringing us together but your headline is clickbait.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

For the record, Christine replied to my post with a laughing face. I'm surprised she didn't follow-up with a "you aren't worth my time" type post which is always a sign of surrender. 

She has no comment on blacks attacking Jews. But the (puts hands to face and gasps!) racial hatred and religious bigotry!!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And it's okay with you for him to solicit a foreign country to involve itself in our elections.


Were you okay with Hillary and the DNC getting dirt from Russians on Donald Trump?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Funky Monkey said:


> Well, thanks for being a case in point for intolerence @Oscar Levant. You're jumping to conclusions by saying FCA and the Salvation Army are homophobic because they believe in marriage between a man and a woman.
> 
> By accusing them of being homophobic you're being intolerant. BTW I've also differentiated between totalitarian leftists and regular liberals in several of my posts. However, I think totalitarian leftists are turds and I'm entitled to and proud of my opinion❗:biggrin:
> 
> ...


I did not say they were homophobic. You accused your pax of accusing Chick-fil-A of homophobia and I just commented on the subject of homophobia --that's it

I stand by my comment and I suggest you read it again and remove the filter you're projecting onto it

And by the way, don't confuse criticism based on rational objective empirical observation , don't confuse constructive criticism with destructive criticism which is intolerance. Destructive criticism uses weasel words loaded phrases ad hominems and the like.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> TL: DR
> 
> Sorry, it's not fake news that the FLOTUS did porn. That's probably why she hooked up with her hubby. We already know he likes paying for sex.
> 
> So if you don't care that the POTUS does that, then you're saying "We were lying when we said that character matters."


He's a lifelong NY liberal. Kind of expect immorality. It's prided on the left. The more fůcked up you are the more they circle the wagons. Just imagine if he ran as a Democrat instead of an independent, how great of a president he would be right now. You wish he was on your team and it eats you alive. Wishing you another 5 years of peace and prosperity &#127867;



Coachman said:


> Were you okay with Hillary and the DNC getting dirt from Russians on Donald Trump?


Obviously. OBVIOUSLY! What's the point of engaging? Do you really think she's going to be capable of anything other than confirmation bias? This is not a dialogue. Let the cookie crumble. Merry Christmas



Valar Dohaeris said:


> For the record, Christine replied to my post with a laughing face. I'm surprised she didn't follow-up with a "you aren't worth my time" type post which is always a sign of surrender.
> 
> She has no comment on blacks attacking Jews. But the (puts hands to face and gasps!) racial hatred and religious bigotry!!!


Criticizing black people be raycisss an sheeit.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Many gays cant stand seeing straight people kiss.
> 
> Tell me more about Tolerence.
> 
> ...


I lived in Hollywood ( large gay community ), and I've known a lot of gays, and I've never met one that "hated to see straight people kiss ). Most straight men don't like seeing guys kiss on the lips, but that's not really bigotry, that's just a chemical reaction, most guys don't mind seeing women kiss, that's because chemistry works in favor of the female, with straight guys, it's a chemistry thing. I don't like watching movies where guys get it on, but I'd hire a gay man as an employer no problem, and I have gay friends. In the past, I"ve worked in the arts, where there are lots of gay people. I don't like gay guys/girls getting in on in my Uber, but I don't like straight people doing that, either. It's called "get a room", it's rude to do that in someone's car without consent. That is NOT intolerance.

Burning a rainbow flag, the symbol of LGBT life, on a gay person's lawn would be intolerance. See, an intent or actual act to injure, that's what intolerance is. Calling blacks the N word with the intent to injure, that's what intolerance is. Refusing to bake a cake for a gay couple would be intolerance. I used to be a wedding photographer, and I never refused to serve gay people.

By the way, Jesus never said "thou shalt not, as a vendor, not serve gay person", nor does the Bible say that. It just mentions that The Lord views men laying with men as they would a woman as an abomination. That has been incorrectly interpreted is 'not serving gays is what pleases the lord' which is actually putting words in the Lord's mouth. That is a misinterpretation (in my view) to justify bigotry. Moreover, if they really believed the Bible says this (and maybe it does, I'm no expert on the Bible), why are they cherry picking? Why are they not stoning prostitutes and all the other things the Bible condones which would not be appropriate in modernity?

If a gay bar charged you admission and did not charge someone else, that is wrong, and I would never support that.
You asked the question, so it's on you to find the answer, especially if you are levying a charge of discrimination . Since you asked the question, that tells me you made an assumption, and my gut feeling is they were probably charging everyone admission ( unless someone worked there, knew the owner, but straight bars that charge admission do the same thing ).



Son of the Darkness said:


> He's a lifelong NY liberal. [...]


That's a compete and total misconception of who Trump really is.

The ONLY reason Trump was ever a "democrat" was because during those years, he courted celebrities, he wanted their star qualities to rub off on him, and since most people in the arts are democrats, therefore, he was one. When he decided to run for president, he understood that the vast majority of democrats, who are not celebrities, wouldn't put up with a guy like Trump, and since the right seem to admire rich people are lot more than the left ( or so he thinks ) running as a repub made a lot more sense. Despite the fact that he tossed his hat in the ring, long before it became understood the right loved him, he was asked what he thought his chances were for winning the nomination, his answer was (paraphrased) "I'd say about 20%". He never thought he could win, even among republicans, at the outset.

Inwardly, Trump is, and always has been, and empty vessel. He's whatever the situation requires to further Trump's brand. He's not a liberal or a conservative, nothing in his actions belies either. He gives the right their judges ( does whatever the fed society wants, he personally could not bothered with actually choosing judges) but he really doesn't care who the judges are. He really doesn't care about politics, he only cares about his brand, his name. It's all about Trump. That is why he is president, he ran to raise awareness of his brand. He NEVER expected to win the nomination. To be honest, I don't think Trump lkes being president at all, he loved to win the presidency, but being and doing what presidents do, I don't think he likes it at all, he's away from the comfort of his apartment in NY, he doesn't like that at all. What his actions that are really personal, actions that come from who he really is, the actions reveal is his great admiration for authoritarianism.

By the way, you said "NY liberal". That reeks of bigotry. If you really want to rid your soul of bigotry, look into your heart, and find the better angels.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm more terrified over a angry right wing extremist rather than a extremist liberal


This is Andy Ngo. He was photographing a protest. He was not beat by right wing extremists.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> By the way, you said "NY liberal". That reeks of bigotry. If you really want to rid your soul of bigotry, look into your heart, and find the better angels.


NY liberals are every bit as real as the MAGA hat wearing Trump fans who attend his rallies. Manhattan voted 86% for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I lived in Hollywood ( large gay community ), and I've known a lot of gays, and I've never met one that "hated to see straight people kiss ). Most straight men don't like seeing guys kiss on the lips, but that's not really bigotry, that's just a chemical reaction, most guys don't mind seeing women kiss, that's because chemistry works in favor of the female, with straight guys, it's a chemistry thing. I don't like watching movies where guys get it on, but I'd hire a gay man as an employer no problem, and I have gay friends. In the past, I"ve worked in the arts, where there are lots of gay people. I don't like gay guys/girls getting in on in my Uber, but I don't like straight people doing that, either. It's called "get a room", it's rude to do that in someone's car without consent. That is NOT intolerance.
> 
> Burning a rainbow flag, the symbol of LGBT life, on a gay person's lawn would be intolerance. See, an intent or actual act to injure, that's what intolerance is. Calling blacks the N word with the intent to injure, that's what intolerance is. Refusing to bake a cake for a gay couple would be intolerance. I used to be a wedding photographer, and I never refused to serve gay people.
> 
> ...


He has donated more to Democrat causes more than liberal/conservative. "NY liberal" was an observation. Why would I "rid my soul of intolerance"? I will tolerate or not tolerate what I choose, as I see advantageous to me. The feelings or opinions of others are irrelevant. Your morals are your morals.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> For the record, Christine replied to my post with a laughing face. I'm surprised she didn't follow-up with a "you aren't worth my time" type post which is always a sign of surrender.


Sorry, I don't need to play your silly game.

My previous reply got deleted by a Moderator. Probably because of my colorful language.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, I don't need to play your silly game.
> 
> My previous reply got deleted by a Moderator. Probably because of my colorful language.


It's not a game, Clownshoes. It was me schooling you with facts and logic. And you have absolutely nothing to come back with, as I suggested.

If you would like to DM me your fiery retort, I'm all eyes. Otherwise, take a seat with the rest of the hypocritical, anti-Trump, rambling folks out there who can't remember from day to day what they are upset about.



Coachman said:


> NY liberals are every bit as real as the MAGA hat wearing Trump fans who attend his rallies. Manhattan voted 86% for Hillary Clinton.


Is he serious? "NY liberal" is a bigoted comment?! I don't understand how some of these people survive in the real world.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Son of the Darkness said:


> He has donated more to Democrat causes more than liberal/conservative. "NY liberal" was an observation. Why would I "rid my soul of intolerance"? I will tolerate or not tolerate what I choose, as I see advantageous to me. The feelings or opinions of others are irrelevant. Your morals are your morals.


When Trump donates, it's not "approval", it's anticipation of quid pro quo. He even said so. Everything for Trump is transactional, and the evidence for this is overwhelming.

Trump said the following in a Playboy interview in 1990

"Well, if I ever ran for office, I'd do better as a Democrat than as a Republican," Donald Trump told _Playboy_ in 1990. "And that's not because I'd be more liberal, because I'm conservative. But the working guy would elect me. He likes me."

Trump is definitely NOT a "liberal", nor has he ever been. The question isn't dem or repub. the question is liberal or conservative.

Intolerance of others for their views, looks, beliefs, is not a good thing, I think there is consensus on that point, noting that intolerance of intolerance is not bigotry.



Coachman said:


> NY liberals are every bit as real as the MAGA hat wearing Trump fans who attend his rallies. Manhattan voted 86% for Hillary Clinton.


So did "CA liberals". That isn't the point, the reference was intended as a smear. It's like when some says "well, he's a jew", which might be a plain fact, but context and tone indicates it was not meant as a compliment.

Besides, it was false anyway, as Trump is not a liberal, nor has he ever been a liberal. See the above.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I don't understand how some of these people survive in the real world.


Warning labels.



Oscar Levant said:


> When Trump donates, it's not "approval", it's anticipation of quid pro quo. He even said so. Everything for Trump is transactional, and the evidence for this is overwhelming.
> 
> Trump said the following in a Playboy interview in 1990
> 
> ...


I think you're mistaking democrat for liberal. There are probably liberal democrats, just as there are probably conservative Republicans, but most of us are no longered registered in either party. If the 2 main parties turned any harder left we'd be fųckin' North Korea. Trump has definitely marketed himself well. He took what both parties have been promising for decades, and (mostly) delivered. He walked into the Republican party and mopped the floor with them, and democrats you just have to give enough rope; they got a special place in their heart for lynchin'.. Anyway I thought he was all talk like the last 2 but I stand corrected now that there is data, and will proudly vote for him in 2020. The only Republican I ever voted for in my life was Ron Paul in 2008, and after Trump prolly never will again. I think once Trump leaves office they'll be back to their socialist totalitarian nature, but for now.. free ride's over and it's about fűckin' time.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> The reference was intended as a smear.


 Absolutely it was. As it should be. These fascists need to be flushed out and exposed for the virtue signaling frauds they are.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> No, you DON'T get it. I hate the hypocrisy. That it's okay for your guy to lie multiple times per day, but that's okay with you, because he has legitimized racial hatred and religious bigotry.
> 
> And it's okay with you for him to solicit a foreign country to involve itself in our elections. Thats why he's going to be impeached. Will he be removed from office? No, he won't. But it'll make every Republican Senator put their name on record as saying it's okay for him to do that.
> 
> That's the stuff I hate.


But there is 2 sides to the Biden stuff as well. Is it ok for a presidential candidate family to profit from a foreign countries corruption?

If Trump did say something to the Ukranians, it is within his right to bring issues to foreign govt's. Hell, look at the cold war! Same kinda thing with N Korea.

Back to topic, here is a joke that was floating around a few years ago...
SURVIVOR TEXAS STYLE

A major network is planning the show "Survivor 3" this winter. In response, Texas is planning "Survivor, Texas Style."

The contestants will start in Dallas, travel through Waco, Austin, San Antonio, over to Houston, and down to Brownsville. They will proceed up to Del Rio, on to El Paso, then to Midland/Odessa, Lubbock, and Amarillo. From there, they proceed to Abilene, and on to Ft. Worth and back to Dallas.

Each will be driving a pink Volvo with a bumper sticker that reads, "I'm gay, I voted for Al Gore (ed. or Hillary), and I'm here to confiscate your guns."

The first one to make it back to Dallas wins.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Intolerance of others for their views, looks, beliefs, is not a good thing, I think there is consensus on that point, noting that intolerance of intolerance is not bigotry.


 Opinions vary. And of course as with any other question of morality, is subjective. Consensus of who though? I am an individual. I am not arguing whether someone "should" do anything, whether it be tolerant or intolerant; bigot not a bigot. Who am I to say? Intolerance of intolerance is intolerance.

"The character or mode of thought of a bigot; obstinate and unreasonable attachment to a particular creed, opinion, practice, ritual, or party organization; excessive zeal or warmth in favor of a party, sect, or opinion; intolerance of the opinions of others." BLM, antifa, alphabet mafia, Aoc, etc etc etc... Leftist ideology by any other name.

One of the issues we as a free republic have had since the days of the Founders with the "left" is their propensity for violence. They are far too comfortable with violent force of their ideology on others. As some of your statements reflect. People are free to think and feel however they like.. and millions of Americans stand armed and ready to meet any threat to that freedom head on, even if they don't agree with the very people they are fighting for. God bless &#127867;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Each will be driving a pink Volvo with a bumper sticker that reads, "I'm gay, I voted for Al Gore (ed. or Hillary), and I'm here to confiscate your guns."


If a TV show decided to drive through gay neighborhoods in a black F-150 with bumper stickers that read "I'm a straight *******, I voted for Trump, and I'm here to burn all your rainbow flags," nobody would find that the least bit funny. In fact they'd probably be accused of a hate crime.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for...


I learned this the hard way too. Whenever pax try to bait me into any controversial topics I just nod or pretend to be ignorant of the subject altogether as they ramble on.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If a TV show decided to drive through gay neighborhoods in a black F-150 with bumper stickers that read "I'm a straight *******, I voted for Trump, and I'm here to burn all your rainbow flags," nobody would find that the least bit funny. In fact they'd probably be accused of a hate crime.


When was the last time you were in a "black neighborhood." You ain't never gonna find a rainbow flag flying in the hood. Too many deeply religious people from all sects imaginable ready to ban you to hell. Too many DL guys that will have sex with a man and then beat the $h!t out them rather than have their bro's know.

Post caught my attention cause I used to drive an F-150 and have lots of darker hued friends from my younger days, and the nieghborhoods made me giggle. I remember many a night going into the corner bars in said neighborhoods where I was the only person that glowed in the light, and saying '******' like I was from the hood. Took me a while to learn how to avoid saying things when I started hanging out in other places.

I figured it was the forum was gonna hide that word, but I'm sure you all realize it started with the infamous N.

You know I once had a ride with two twenty something darker skinned guys, who referred to everyone as that N or my N. I finally asked why it was permissible for them to refer to people with that supposedly insulting term when I couldn't. We had a lively conversation, and they were amazed when I was agreeing with some what they said.

I did make their jaws drop when they referred to me as Uber man. I pulled to the curb, turned around, and said if you call me that again, I will put you on the curb.

Let me just say by the end of the ride I was using the word as freely as they were, and they tipped 10 bucks on a thirteen or fifteen dollar ride. Even said it was the best Uber they had. Good thing we're at your stop, cause I'm kicking you out for that.



Christinebitg said:


> Yes, many of us do.












Let me fill you in from past experience (nearly 20 years ago experience) when I did dance in bars.

Gay men will slip a dollar in your g-string and slyly (or so they think) graze what is within. 
Straight women will slip a dollar in your g-string and boldly grab what they can. There were many a night I had scratches in places that made my intimit (why does that word look so wrong) partners question whether I was really "just dancing." And forget the night there was a press on nail still in there.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> It's not a game, Clownshoes.


"CLOWNSHOES"???

Okay, I get that you think that gratuitous insults are fine. You're taking Donald Trump, aka the 3rd POTUS to be impeached, to be your role model.

But I don't have to agree that it's acceptable. In fact, there's no point in even reading the rest of your comment until you acknowledge that your insult is completely and totally unacceptable.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Intolerance of intolerance is intolerance.


Some "intolerance" might not be bigotry, such as intolerance of my brother's attitude at times, but another type is, such as intolerance of race or creed or sexual orientation.

So, let me refine that statement.

Intolerance of bigotry is not bigotry.

Just as, intolerance of murder is not bigotry, in other words, it's appropriate.

Intolerance of race, creed, sexual orientation, etc., is bigotry. That is inappropriate.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

One doesn't choose their race. One does choose their creed. 

Not all creeds are equal. In fact, some creeds may include murder. Some creeds are obviously false. I am intolerant of someone professing the earth is not a sphere-like.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Funky Monkey said:


> Aah, life's a Bittersweet Symphony ain't it? You'd be surprised. I've had the damnedest people (I've known my entire life[big hunters, etc]) who are b/g to favor more gun control. Me, I'd like to see the media stop glorifying mass murderers by using their names. I recently read that the Japanese were afraid to invade the mainland b/c "there was a gun behind every blade of grass."
> 
> Gay marriage may be more of a generational thing. If you're young and against it, I'd have to think you were way, way right. I'm not sure on open borders. It's complicated. I durn sure don't support deporting a 40 yo old who's lived in America since they were a toddler. Some have been deported to Mexico, don't speak Spanish, Mexican government can't find their birth certificates etc. Insanity.
> 
> A liberal yelling at me that I'm stupid. Why can't you see the light, etc. isn't exactly a good way to get their point across. Some crazy ex spec ops guy (not me) busts out their AR, kills some invading Chinese or aliens, and saves the liberal's family I'd say they'd be pretty happy. I guess all of this just taps into hidden angst and allows people to attempt to excorcise their personal demons, who knows?!


What a well thought out post, that's rare around here. I especially agree with the part about sending a 40 year old back to Mexico, that is simply cruel and unnecessary.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Intolerance of race, creed, sexual orientation, etc., is bigotry. That is inappropriate.


Does that mean I have to support drag queen story time?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Does that mean I have to support drag queen story time?


Especially the ones where the drag queen "forgot" her undies that morning and sits wide-stanced in front of the Kindergarten class?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Especially the ones where the drag queen "forgot" her undies that morning and sits wide-stanced in front of the Kindergarten class?


Drag queens are like strippers. They might be really nice people outside of work but they've go no business around children while they're doing their act.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Does that mean I have to support drag queen story time?


Become a drag queen or I'll destroy you


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Does that mean I have to support drag queen story time?


No, but you should. I certainly do.



Coachman said:


> Drag queens are like strippers. They might be really nice people outside of work but they've go no business around children while they're doing their act


Most drag queens are harmless. I suspect that the few who aren't happen at about the same frequency as men who appear "normal" but are dangerous.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Just as, intolerance of murder is not bigotry, in other words, it's appropriate.
> 
> Intolerance of race, creed, sexual orientation, etc., is bigotry. That is inappropriate.


 The definition of a word is not open to interpretation. It's "definite". Either way even with your blinders on, "appropriate and inappropriate".. again, to whom? Your taking something subjective, like morality and blanketing others with your (and only yours!) opinion (gee where have we seen this before ). If you wanna talk "legal and illegal" I'm all in, we can start with immigration. If you wanna talk feels and magical fairy dust, I gotta flex. Merry Christmas &#127867;



bsliv said:


> I am intolerant of someone professing the earth is not a sphere-like.


I didn't wanna go here but okay...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> I didn't wanna go here but okay...


lol. Believing in such a world view without any evidence demonstrates a lack of critical thinking. The lack of critical thinking would lead another to question every other belief or opinion the person held.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

bsliv said:


> lol. Believing in such a world view without any evidence demonstrates a lack of critical thinking. The lack of critical thinking would lead another to question every other belief or opinion the person held.


Believing in anything that data couldn't conclude is faith.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 1. No religion
> 2. No politics
> 3. No sexual topics
> Anything goes in that direction, deflect ASAFP.
> ...


Any pax who brings up any of the above topics in the car during a ride is considered a passionate believer in their positions. They are not engaging in conversation, they are on a crusade. This is, in my thinking, a red flag that is best to avoid. They ask me my belief and I say I do not have one. I discuss movies and how many hours I spend working. It seems to do the trick.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Son of the Darkness said:


> The definition of a word is not open to interpretation. It's "definite". Either way even with your blinders on, "appropriate and inappropriate".. again, to whom? Your taking something subjective, like morality and blanketing others with your (and only yours!) opinion (gee where have we seen this before ). If you wanna talk "legal and illegal" I'm all in, we can start with immigration. If you wanna talk feels and magical fairy dust, I gotta flex. Merry Christmas &#127867;
> 
> I didn't wanna go here but okay...


I should think intolerance of an act that causes injury to others is not bigotry. It's just.

Intolerance for race, creed, sexual orientation, which are not acts that harm anyone, is bigotry. It's unjust.

I should think it's a self evident truth.

.



Son of the Darkness said:


> The definition of a word is not open to interpretation. It's "definite". Either way even with your blinders on, "appropriate and inappropriate".. again, to whom? Your taking something subjective, like morality and blanketing others with your (and only yours!) opinion (gee where have we seen this before ). If you wanna talk "legal and illegal" I'm all in, we can start with immigration. If you wanna talk feels and magical fairy dust, I gotta flex. Merry Christmas &#127867;
> 
> I didn't wanna go here but okay...
> 
> View attachment 392875


"donut shaped earth" is not a scientific theory. Evolution is a scientific theory. Einstein's "Relativity" is a scientific theory.

IN science, the highest state is that of a theory. "A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, based on a body of facts that have been repeatedly confirmed through observation and experiment. Such fact-supported *theories* are not "guesses" but reliable accounts of the real world." ( Wiki)

What your meme does is trivialize scientific theory, and reflects ignorance of the subject. Sorry you went there, but there it is


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I should think intolerance of an act that causes injury to others is not bigotry. It's just.


An act that causes injury to others would be a battery/agg battery or higher, which is illegal and not tolerated. You went from people viewing or saying certain things to now "acts that cause injury". Well obviously those are crimes.. OBVIOUSLY.



Oscar Levant said:


> Intolerance for race, creed, sexual orientation


 Also not an act that harms anyone.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Son of the Darkness said:


> An act that causes injury to others would be a battery/agg battery or higher, which is illegal and not tolerated. You went from people viewing or saying certain things to now "acts that cause injury". Well obviously those are crimes.. OBVIOUSLY.
> 
> Also not an act that harms anyone.


"injury" is not limited to battery. I'm using the term in a broader sense, which could include borderline legal acts. For example, abusive language, per se, is not illegal, but could be a tort ( a cause of action) if it were severe and continuous enough. Also, discriminating against homosexuals/LGBT, I don't think it's yet codified at the federal level, and not in some 30 states, though could be ruled as a penumbra right under civil rights law, but I don't think SCOTUS has ruled on it. So, not as obvious, in this light.



Son of the Darkness said:


> Also not an act that harms anyone.


Intolerance, put into action, against race, creed, or sexual orientation, does injure anyone falling into those categories.

If you are an African American, and someone refuses to rent you an apartment because you are an African American, you are being injured, make no mistake about that. Bigotry when it is put into action, is not a victimless act.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


Forget what you believe, whenever a pax says anything political nod and say "I hear you."

Any political opinion offered by a driver is wrong. You deserved 1 star.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> "injury" is not limited to battery. I'm using the term in a broader sense, which could include borderline legal acts. For example, abusive language, per se, is not illegal, but could be a tort ( a cause of action) if it were severe and continuous enough. Also, discriminating against homosexuals/LGBT, I don't think it's yet codified at the federal level, and not in some 30 states, though could be ruled as a penumbra right under civil rights law, but I don't think SCOTUS has ruled on it. So, not as obvious, in this light.
> 
> 
> Intolerance, put into action, against race, creed, or sexual orientation, does injure anyone falling into those categories.
> ...


So do we want to talk about legal and illegal then? We're not gonna talk about "abusive language" cause again, subjective and 1st amendment. I fought for your rights, I'm certainly not gonna beat you with my rainbow flag for using them.

Here this might help you understand how this works..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> So do we want to talk about legal and illegal then? We're not gonna talk about "abusive language" cause again, subjective and 1st amendment. I fought for your rights, I'm certainly not gonna beat you with my rainbow flag for using them.
> 
> Here this might help you understand how this works..
> 
> View attachment 393387


Freedom of speech doesn't mean someone has to take abuse. In a public space, they can walk away. In private space, or a privately-owned business (which your car is while driving RS), the owner or their agent can put the offensive person out.

Now... no crime has been committed... yet...

If told to leave, and the person doesn't, THEN it becomes a crime. Best case scenario: trespassing. Can go up to harrassment, terrorizing, and, in some extreme cases, abduction/kidnapping/false inprisonment, charge depending on exact circumstances and state laws.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Son of the Darkness said:


> So do we want to talk about legal and illegal then? We're not gonna talk about "abusive language" cause again, subjective and 1st amendment. I fought for your rights, I'm certainly not gonna beat you with my rainbow flag for using them.
> 
> Here this might help you understand how this works..
> 
> View attachment 393387


 If you need a detailed graphic to explain what is, and what isn't, then it's not so obvious.

And that was my point, to counter your point that it was "obvious".

Moreover, it doesn't even have to be crime, necessarily, to injure, but it would, at the minimum, be sufficient to be classified as a cause of action, whereupon the laws of torts comes into play, which your graph doesn't address, which makes it even more complicated, and definitely less obvious. For example, it's not a crime to defame someone, but, if it's severe enough, and damage occurred, mentally, emotionally, and financially, either in fact or potentially, you could be sued, thus, civilly.

Whether or not your act of intolerance is "bigotry", in my view, would have to do with the fact of whether or not your act of intolerance was just. If you call someone a bigot, and they sue you for defamation, you will win the lawsuit if the jury agrees with your argument that they are truly a bigot. Then your act of intolerance, by calling someone bigot, who truly is a bigot, is not an act of bigotry unto itself, as it is a just act.

So, getting back to my statement:

intolerance of intolerance is not bigotry, and it is not bigotry because it is just. That which is just cannot be bigotry.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

BigSlick said:


> Forget what you believe, whenever a pax says anything political nod and say "I hear you."
> 
> Any political opinion offered by a driver is wrong. You deserved 1 star.


That's right. They might light you on fire where you live


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, ironically many of them pay higher taxes. Because they're not able to claim a tax refund.


That is not true. The illegals who use a fake or stolen SS# claim married and 9 dependents or "exempt" on their W4 and have almost no federal and state taxes withheld. Do you think they are stupid and claim single 0? If the SS is stolen, this can really have a devastating impact on the identity theft victim.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> If you need a detailed graphic to explain what is, and what isn't, then it's not so obvious.
> 
> And that was my point, to counter your point that it was "obvious".
> 
> ...


Ehh.. opinions vary. Oh let me tell you! Yesterday a guy blew up on me because I was laughing at him as he was losing hundreds of dollars. To me it's hilarious to watch ploppies lose, and I make sure they know it. Mainly because they're just in my way, eating cards. The power people give me over their emotions sometimes amuses me, I won't lie. For me it's entertainment, nothing personal, I don't actually hate them. In fact, they're insignificant just like the rest of us. But I absolutely enjoy watching people crack and go on tilt. I haven't had one lay a hand on me, but gimme some time.



Oscar Levant said:


> If you need a detailed graphic to explain what is, and what isn't, then it's not so obvious.


That's for virtue signaling sjws.. I need nothing of the kind.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

*Unless they support Cuthulu, I won't discuss politics with them*


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I void these three things during a trip. 1) Religion. 2) Politics. 3) Intimate/sexual conversation.
If the passenger starts it, I change the topic somehow.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> That is not true. The illegals who use a fake or stolen SS# claim married and 9 dependents or "exempt" on their W4 and have almost no federal and state taxes withheld.


Yeah sure. How many of those people do you actually know personally. I'm guessing none, right?

And you know what else? Even using a fake SS number you get social security taken out. All of it. And never (ever) get to collect from the Social Security Administration when they get old.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. How many of those people do you actually know personally. I'm guessing none, right?
> 
> And you know what else? Even using a fake SS number you get social security taken out. All of it. And never (ever) get to collect from the Social Security Administration when they get old.


Let me guess: The 39 million stolen SSN are a "net positive" for the US, right? Or, better yet, a made-up statistic as part of a "vast right-wing conspiracy" to demean illegal immigrants?

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...n-theft-of-39-million-social-security-numbers


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And never (ever) get to collect from the Social Security Administration when they get old.


 Ohhh that's terrible.. much worse than when I refuse to leave a casino after a backoff and trespass. I just tell them "it's immoral!" and they let me stay.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The 39 million stolen SSN are a "net positive" for the US, right?


For the Social Security system, yes.

I get that it's a huge mess for people trying fix their identity theft problems. But pretending that it hurts tax revenues is silly.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> intolerance of intolerance is not bigotry, and it is not bigotry because it is just. That which is just cannot be bigotry.


Exactly. In order to be tolerant you must stand up to intolerance.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. How many of those people do you actually know personally


About 20.



Christinebitg said:


> I'm guessing none, right?


Wrong. If you knew you didn't have to file taxes at the end of the year, how much would you have withheld throughout the year?



Christinebitg said:


> And you know what else? Even using a fake SS number you get social security taken out. All of it. And never (ever) get to collect from the Social Security Administration when they get old.


I do know that. They also are forced to contribute to 1.45% Medicare add that to the 6.2% they contribute to SS and they are up to 7.65% all in. For that they send their kids to public schools, get free healthcare at the ER, police & fire emergency services, military to protected them, legal system, ect. That's a pretty good deal if you can get it, I thought the left wants everyone to pay their "fair share."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> For that they send their kids to public schools


Maybe you're not aware that they live in houses and apartments. Those things incur real estate taxes, you know.



Christinebitg said:


> Yeah sure. How many of those people do you actually know personally. I'm guessing none, right?


Maybe I need to repeat myself, since you replied, but didn't actually respond to my question.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> Exactly. In order to be tolerant you must stand up to intolerance.


Then you're intolerant. Can't have it both ways. People have right to think, say, and feel what they want. Your permission isn't required. Do I wish Ilan Omar or Al Sharpton weren't bigots? Sure, but it's their right, just like it's ours. If you're looking for something like Saudi Arabia, by all means catch a plane dawgg.. knowunumsayin'?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you're not aware that they live in houses and apartments. Those things incur real estate taxes, you know.


The landlord pays the property taxes, but that isn't what your were talking about when you made this incorrect statement:



Christinebitg said:


> Yes, ironically many of them pay higher taxes. Because they're not able to claim a tax refund.


After I correctly pointed out they adjust their withholdings to a point where they would OWE if they filed at the end of the year you change the subject to SS now property tax. Tell me how "many of them pay higher taxes" because of property and SS? SS is the same for everyone and I dont know of any state that allows illegal aliens to purchase property.



Christinebitg said:


> Maybe I need to repeat myself, since you replied, but didn't actually respond to my question.


Asked and answered.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Then you're intolerant. Can't have it both ways. People have right to think, say, and feel what they want. Your permission isn't required. Do I wish Ilan Omar or Al Sharpton weren't bigots? Sure, but it's their right, just like it's ours. If you're looking for something like Saudi Arabia, by all means catch a plane dawgg.. knowunumsayin'?


When working I just nod my head. Outside of the workplace I call it out.

Being tolerant does not mean being tolerant of racists and bigots. If you choose to not take a side you are taking the side of the bigot.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> The landlord pays the property taxes, but that isn't what your were talking about when you made this incorrect statement:


No. The tenant indirectly pays the entire amount of the property taxes because unless the owner is a moron the cost of the property tax is considered when setting the price of the rent.

There's also sales tax paid on everything they purchase.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

BigSlick said:


> No. The tenant indirectly pays the entire amount of the property taxes because unless the owner is a moron the cost of the property tax is considered when setting the price of the rent.


Property tax will still get paid if the illegal alien tenants get deported.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

BigSlick said:


> No. The tenant indirectly pays the entire amount of the property taxes because unless the owner is a moron the cost of the property tax is considered when setting the price of the rent.


You really think a slumlord is setting/changing the price he charges for rent to the illegal immigrants based on property taxes?

The rent probably hasn't changed in years based on a mutual agreement that the landlord won't turn in the undocumented and the undocumented won't complain about the unsavory/unsafe living conditions.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> ...intolerance of intolerance is not bigotry, and it is not bigotry because it is just. That which is just cannot be bigotry.


So intolerance is not a bad thing in and of itself. It all depends on what you choose to be intolerant of. And of course, you choose which is right and which is wrong. :confusion:


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So intolerance is not a bad thing in and of itself. It all depends on what you choose to be intolerant of. And of course, you choose which is right and which is wrong. :confusion:


Based on your moronic definition it is then impossible to be tolerant.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> When working I just nod my head. Outside of the workplace I call it out.
> 
> Being tolerant does not mean being tolerant of racists and bigots. If you choose to not take a side you are taking the side of the bigot.


If you choose to not take a side, you have not taken a side, genius. And who said you had to be tolerant? The word "tolerate" assumes something undesirable or unpleasant. So.. not a handjøb in other words.



Coachman said:


> So intolerance is not a bad thing in and of itself. It all depends on what you choose to be intolerant of. And of course, you choose which is right and which is wrong. :confusion:


Well nothing is inherently "good" or "bad". It's simply a perspective, as opposed to legal/illegal. You would naturally choose to be intolerant of someone or something undesirable. A woman wouldn't be asked by these same political fundamentalists to "tolerate" an ugly, obese man. In fact quite the opposite. He would be white knighted and shamed for even looking at her. I think the cool kids call it "rapey".


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm amazed by all the bigots in this thread who are so proud to show their ignorance.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> I'm amazed by all the bigots in this thread who are so proud to show their ignorance.


My sister a a proud tolerant leftist. Yet she's stridently intolerant of anybody who doesn't agree with her. She was complaining during Christmas day how intolerant the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer program is and whether it should even be aired anymore. I'm not kidding.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> My sister a a proud tolerant leftist. Yet she's stridently intolerant of anybody who doesn't agree with her. She was complaining during Christmas day how intolerant the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer program is and whether it should even be aired anymore. I'm not kidding.


I get it... The other reindeer are like conservatives. They hate on everyone who is different from them, until they need something from one of them.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

There you go.
Wow.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

BigSlick said:


> Exactly. In order to be tolerant you must stand up to intolerance.


Then explain why the left tolerates many aspects of Islam that are intolerant? Because most adherents aren't white? Standing up to intolerance shouldn't depend on skin color.

Several Jews were stabbed by a black man yesterday. Will that be a hate crime?

I'm tolerant of everyone regardless of their beliefs no matter how offensive. Islam deserves respect, just as it is, just like Christianity. I used to be liberal. I'd never physically harm a Trump supporter just because of their beliefs. Many modern liberals are crazy.



BigSlick said:


> No. The tenant indirectly pays the entire amount of the property taxes because unless the owner is a moron the cost of the property tax is considered when setting the price of the rent.
> 
> There's also sales tax paid on everything they purchase.


Does not offset the burden they place on healthcare. Emergency rooms must treat regardless of ability to pay or immigration status.

Also, you cannot add millions of people to the country without an impact on housing. Rent's insane increase over the years isn't a coincidence. You can blame the rich all you want but the demand has to be there to enable their higher prices.

Its not racist to oppose illegal immigration over the southern border. Hispanic people can be of any race. However, it is racist that if the immigrants were all white liberals wouldn't put up as much of a fight over the border control issue.



Christinebitg said:


> For the Social Security system, yes.
> 
> I get that it's a huge mess for people trying fix their identity theft problems. But pretending that it hurts tax revenues is silly.


I'm not that good with taxes, but what happens when the withholding they put in isn't enough, and it pushes the SSN holder's income into a higher tax bracket and owe more in taxes than they thought? What happens if several people are stealing a single SSN?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Then explain why the left tolerates many aspects of Islam that are intolerant? Because most adherents aren't white? Standing up to intolerance shouldn't depend on skin color.
> 
> Several Jews were stabbed by a black man yesterday. Will that be a hate crime?
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> My sister a a proud tolerant leftist. Yet she's stridently intolerant of anybody who doesn't agree with her. She was complaining during Christmas day how intolerant the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer program is and whether it should even be aired anymore. I'm not kidding.


That's just it. Nobody would have a problem with "the left" calling for tolerance if they applied the same standard to themselves. And please don't confuse liberals (or even democrats really) with "the left". The "left" is everything reason and logic stand against. It's a group of abnormal people who know they're abnormal, trying to change the standard of normal so that it includes them. It's no coincidence that what they would have you "tolerate" is intolerable to the mean. Their goal as social throwaways is to destroy the very society that rejected their perversions and dysfunctional lifestyles. Inside every 360lbs feminist is a disappointed woman who grew up watching Disney propaganda, thinking she was a princess, and trying to date outside her league. Same with the guys who "hate women". Or those that hate "religion" while talking about manifesting and karma. Longing for some mythical cosmic justice against those that would point out their obvious shortcomings. Unable to accept their own insignificance. The pain is real, I'm not taking that away from them, but don't confuse that reality as a legitimate argument against free will. They only "believe" their dogma when it's not applied to them or the special interest groups they're cheerleading. Nothing more than the hateful racist groupthink we've defeated so many times before.. cheers &#127867; Happy New Year


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> That's just it. Nobody would have a problem with "the left" calling for tolerance if they applied the same standard to themselves. And please don't confuse liberals (or even democrats really) with "the left". The "left" is everything reason and logic stand against. It's a group of abnormal people who know they're abnormal, trying to change the standard of normal so that it includes them. It's no coincidence that what they would have you "tolerate" is intolerable to the mean. Their goal as social throwaways is to destroy the very society that rejected their perversions and dysfunctional lifestyles. Inside every 360lbs feminist is a disappointed woman who grew up watching Disney propaganda, thinking she was a princess, and trying to date outside her league. Same with the guys who "hate women". Or those that hate "religion" while talking about manifesting and karma. Longing for some mythical cosmic justice against those that would point out their obvious shortcomings. Unable to accept their own insignificance. The pain is real, I'm not taking that away from them, but don't confuse that reality as a legitimate argument against free will. They only "believe" their dogma when it's not applied to them or the special interest groups they're cheerleading. Nothing more than the hateful racist groupthink we've defeated so many times before.. cheers &#127867; Happy New Year


Spot On
5/5


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> My sister a a proud tolerant leftist. Yet she's stridently intolerant of anybody who doesn't agree with her. She was complaining during Christmas day how intolerant the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer program is and whether it should even be aired anymore. I'm not kidding.


You have to be kidding



Oscar Levant said:


> "injury" is not limited to battery. I'm using the term in a broader sense, which could include borderline legal acts. For example, abusive language, per se, is not illegal, but could be a tort ( a cause of action) if it were severe and continuous enough. Also, discriminating against homosexuals/LGBT, I don't think it's yet codified at the federal level, and not in some 30 states, though could be ruled as a penumbra right under civil rights law, but I don't think SCOTUS has ruled on it. So, not as obvious, in this light.
> 
> 
> Intolerance, put into action, against race, creed, or sexual orientation, does injure anyone falling into those categories.
> ...


This post just rings the alarm for Minority Report.

Why do leftists always tend towards authoritarian?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Abstain from politics while driving. Thoughts become things.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> My sister a a proud tolerant leftist. Yet she's stridently intolerant of anybody who doesn't agree with her. She was complaining during Christmas day how intolerant the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer program is and whether it should even be aired anymore. I'm not kidding.


I've gotta say, even as a little kid it bothered me that SANTA, of all characters, was so mean in the beginning, and only changed his mind when HE could benefit from Rudolph's "deformity".

Should it still be aired? Of course, if people still want to see it. With my son, we stressed that people can be wrong about something, but learn and change.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Asked and answered.


No way, Jose.



nj9000 said:


> Does not offset the burden they place on healthcare. Emergency rooms must treat regardless of ability to pay or immigration status.


You keep changing the subject. A minute ago, you were complaining about education.

The problem with emergency health care isn't an immigration problem, it's with how health care costs are paid for. There are lots of poor people who are citizens who are using that system as well.

Not that the system is providing wonderful health care. Sitting in an emergency room for hours while waiting to be seen wouldn't be my idea of a good time.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 394702


Anyone who argues in memes just proves they lack any intelligence at all.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Why do leftists always tend towards authoritarian?


LOL... Do you know who the President is and the things he has done?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

BigSlick said:


> Anyone who argues in memes just proves they lack any intelligence at all.
> 
> 
> LOL... Do you know who the President is and the things he has done?


now you're the low intelligence one.

If you don't understand the simple fact of how lefty's tend towards authoritarianism - than you don't understand the nature of left / right


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSlick said:


> Anyone who argues in memes just proves they lack any intelligence at all.
> 
> 
> LOL... Do you know who the President is and the things he has done?


Hey "LOL".. 
Read about the things Corn Pops' Crackhead and Pelousys' boy Paul have done.

Enjoy!

Here Are The Payments To Hunter Biden, Leaked From Ukraine - 
https://creativedestructionmedia.co...payments-to-hunter-biden-leaked-from-ukraine/
https://canadafreepress.com/article...eged-scandals-go-much-deeper-than-the-ukraine


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I do know that. They also are forced to contribute to 1.45% Medicare add that to the 6.2% they contribute to SS and they are up to 7.65% all in. For that they send their kids to public schools, get free healthcare at the ER, police & fire emergency services, military to protected them, legal system, ect. That's a pretty good deal if you can get it, I thought the left wants everyone to pay their "fair share."


What about those companies that paid ZERO in taxes while raking in billions in profits. Those companies got to use public infrastructure and other framework and to make profits and gave nothing back. That is a pretty sweet deal, if you can get it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

brentb31 said:


> What about those companies that paid ZERO in taxes while raking in billions in profits. Those companies got to use public infrastructure and other framework and to make profits and gave nothing back. That is a pretty sweet deal, if you can get it.


I'm not gonna say it's good but *real talk*

Corporate taxes is money taxed twice 
The Corp gets taxed and the individual salaries are getting taxed too 
I doubt u think all Amazon employees including executives are paying zero taxes

so they do pay taxes


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm not gonna say it's good but *real talk*
> 
> Corporate taxes is money taxed twice
> The Corp gets taxed and the individual salaries are getting taxed too
> ...


Never once did I say all were paying zero, this is regarding the company paying zero taxes and benefiting from the infrastructure, local tax abatement, tax incentives, etc. 
Cost of business is paying taxes on profits. I sure as hell have to pay taxes on my profits that I make be it houses, cars, etc. Why don't they have to?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

brentb31 said:


> Never once did I say all were paying zero, this is regarding the company paying zero taxes and benefiting from the infrastructure, local tax abatement, tax incentives, etc.
> Cost of business is paying taxes on profits. I sure as hell have to pay taxes on my profits that I make be it houses, cars, etc. Why don't they have to?


Again I'm not saying it's a good thing but the facts are...

They get out of federal taxes because they use tax laws to their advantage but these companies are paying a lot in state taxes 
And on all the salaries they're paying

So it isn't perfect but they're paying a ton of taxes at the end of the day


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Again I'm not saying it's a good thing but the facts are...
> 
> They get out of federal taxes because they use tax laws to their advantage but these companies are paying a lot in state taxes
> And on all the salaries they're paying
> ...


They are paying individual taxes, not corporate taxes. That is the issue I have. They made 100B and paid no taxes on those profits. Yet, they were able to use federally funded roads, sewers, etc. Locally funded EMS, FD, Police etc. That's a pretty sweet deal, if you can get it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

brentb31 said:


> They are paying individual taxes, not corporate taxes. That is the issue I have. They made 100B and paid no taxes on those profits. Yet, they were able to use federally funded roads, sewers, etc. Locally funded EMS, FD, Police etc. That's a pretty sweet deal, if you can get it.


What do u think they did with their profits


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> I get it... The other reindeer are like conservatives. They hate on everyone who is different from them, until they need something from one of them.


But the point is, anybody with a heart who watches that program knows that Rudolph is being treated poorly. I don't think there's one person who watches that and says to himself "Yeah, he's a freak! Kick him out!" So the program does not celebrate the bad behavior.

But for far left liberals it's not enough to say it's wrong. They've got to silence it. Take it off the air. Because even a fictional display of that kind of reality is too much for them.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

BigSlick said:


> I get it... The other reindeer are like conservatives. They hate on everyone who is different from them, until they need something from one of them.


I can't even understand how you people think.

do you even realize kids aren't political, and they pick on others? Usually collectively picking on a few people


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> intolerance of intolerance is not bigotry, and it is not bigotry because it is just. That which is just cannot be bigotry.





BigSlick said:


> Being tolerant does not mean being tolerant of racists and bigots. If you choose to not take a side you are taking the side of the bigot.


Then should I assume you approved of Trump's travel ban, for countries where large sections of the population are intolerant towards homosexuals and other religions?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> But the point is, anybody with a heart who watches that program knows that Rudolph is being treated poorly. I don't think there's one person who watches that and says to himself "Yeah, he's a freak! Kick him out!" So the program does not celebrate the bad behavior.
> 
> But for far left liberals it's not enough to say it's wrong. They've got to silence it. Take it off the air. Because even a fictional display of that kind of reality is too much for them.


I have to know

Why is she agaisnt Rudolph? 
is she the type that would dislike 'baby it's cold outside'?

And more importantly *what did you two argue about &#129300;*



BigSlick said:


> When working I just nod my head. Outside of the workplace I call it out.
> 
> Being tolerant does not mean being tolerant of racists and bigots. If you choose to not take a side you are taking the side of the bigot.


do you think it's okay for individual people to disagree with or not support homosexuality for example ?
Like do you think that's an acceptable belief for someone or do you have to purge their minds ?

how far do you take it


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Coachman said:


> But the point is, anybody with a heart who watches that program knows that Rudolph is being treated poorly. I don't think there's one person who watches that and says to himself "Yeah, he's a freak! Kick him out!" So the program does not celebrate the bad behavior.
> 
> But for far left liberals it's not enough to say it's wrong. They've got to silence it. Take it off the air. Because even a fictional display of that kind of reality is too much for them.


Weren't they going apeshit about Charlie Brown, too? I seem to remember brouhaha about that.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Weren't they going apeshit about Charlie Brown, too? I seem to remember brouhaha about that.


anything

You gotta understand their minds, and it makes perfect sense u do.

They're searching for reasons to be offended.
It's like a contest. They love dissecting things to try to figure out how everything is offensive or bigoted or whatever


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

seymour said:


> View attachment 394864


Serious question

Don't you see how this is gross propaganda-- with the language it's using


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Serious question
> 
> Don't you see how this is gross propaganda-- with the language it's using


not at all as it is not misleading - represents Christian values. You could say that is biased but not sure about that. Certainly is one's opinion so perhaps that is your confusion.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

seymour said:


> not at all as it is not misleading - represents Christian values. You could say that is biased but not sure about that. Certainly is one's opinion so perhaps that is your confusion.
> 
> View attachment 394867


Fair enough

Personally I don't care for anyone injecting their religion into politics


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Personally I don't care for anyone injecting their religion into politics


tell that to the religious right


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

seymour said:


> tell that to the religious right


I would say that to anyone

I only speak for myself not anyone else


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

brentb31 said:


> What about those companies that paid ZERO in taxes while raking in billions in profits.


Not sure why you quoted me talking about illegal aliens and deflected to profitable companies. I'll tell you the major difference between illegal aliens and profitable companies, one of them is obeying the law.



brentb31 said:


> They are paying individual taxes, not corporate taxes. That is the issue I have. They made 100B and paid no taxes on those profits.


Who made 100 Billion?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> View attachment 395018


bWaaaaah!
RUN AWAY
RUN AWAY!
IT'S _*GREEN THUG BRAT*_!










Liberals Triggered and Outraged After #ItsOkayToBeWhite Becomes Top Trend on Twitter (Must See Video)
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...tobewhite-becomes-top-trend-on-twitter-video/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What do u think they did with their profits


I think that they sent some of those profits to me as dividends.

Yup, I'm a capitalist. Profit is not a bad word in my view.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What do u think they did with their profits


Don't know and don't care. Do what you want with your profits. Just contribute to society like the majority of other businesses. These corporations are just as much "welfare queens" as those that live off the government.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I made the fatal error of standing up for Chick-Fil-A even though I support gay marriage. Pax accused Chick-Fil-A of homophobia, and I said I've always supported gay marriage but it's okay if someone else does not. If CFA wants to donate to FCA and the Salvation Army (conservative institutions who also do not support gay marriage) it's alright to.
> 
> We are all 'murcans and entitled to our beliefs. There should still be common values which bring us together in spite of our political views. What's it going to take, WWIII or an alien invasion to bring us together?! As Uber drivers we deal with a lot of people and can make a difference by simply being grounded and good to one another in spite of our differences.
> 
> Sappy, I know but not joking. It's boring and won't sell newspapers but is good for the country


I tell my passengers that my vehicle is a safe zone and they can say whatever they wish. I get old bigots and leftists and they all seem to be satisfied with that arrangement. BTW, Chick-fil-A has changed its stance on gay issues. Which has pissed off their right-wing customers. LOL.


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think that they sent some of those profits to me as dividends.
> 
> Yup, I'm a capitalist. Profit is not a bad word in my view.


Nobody said profit is a bad word. However, we all paid for the infrastructure that allows businesses to do business. We all paid to educate the employees to be qualified workers. We all pay for the police that keep the business safe from thieves. The businesses ought to contribute to those costs as well.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Obama slipped up and accidentally said what he was thinking, then had to apologize for the dumb remark. Now the dumb comment is gospel to the left.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Obama slipped up and accidentally said what he was thinking, then had to apologize for the dumb remark. Now the dumb comment is gospel to the left.


Context is everything. Here is what was said in full


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I tell my passengers that my vehicle is a safe zone and they can say whatever they wish. I get old bigots and leftists and they all seem to be satisfied with that arrangement. BTW, Chick-fil-A has changed its stance on gay issues. Which has pissed off their right-wing customers. LOL.


I'm not familiar w/ gay charities but I think Chick-fil-A will be forced to donate to only LGBT charities. We're living in a country where you might as well not express your views unless they are exactly the same as the people around you.

Funny, I don't remember any liberals at my conservative Texas college back in the day?! Now, it seems to be flip flopping to where conservatives are the ones who are afraid to open their mouths.

A few will come back on here to bash me, but it would be great if more of us spent the 2020s looking for common ground. I'm sure there are plenty of Latins who don't speak fluent English but love it here.

Maybe that there's no easy fix like language. God is out. Trying to remember what else is in OUR constitution... Life, liberty (freedom of beliefs among other liberties), and the pursuit of happiness


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> The businesses ought to contribute to those costs as well.


They do. Who do you think's footing the bill for all the degenerate bottom feeders out here? The no-skill brokedicks making $10/hr? Please..


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Let's bring business taxes a little closer to home. As independent contractors we are business owners. Some have set up an LLC. We pay 15% or so for fica and medicaid. We also pay federal income tax on the profits. If one grosses $50,000, its about 30% to the fed. So, $50,000 x 30% = $15,000. Plus another 15% is $7500. That's $22,000 on $50,000 and the business hasn't paid any taxes? Business tax is 21% or $10,500 on $50,000. So the business owner who grosses $50,000 will pay $33,000 (given no deductions or loopholes) and take home $17,000. How many would run a business giving the government 66% of the profits?

And to top it off, if the business sells retail, they are responsible for sales taxes. And don't forget business licenses and fees, which are taxes with another name.

How much is enough?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

BigSlick said:


> Nobody said profit is a bad word. However, we all paid for the infrastructure that allows businesses to do business. We all paid to educate the employees to be qualified workers. We all pay for the police that keep the business safe from thieves. The businesses ought to contribute to those costs as well.


Generic, talking point bullshit.



Funky Monkey said:


> I'm not familiar w/ gay charities but I think Chick-fil-A will be forced to donate to only LGBT charities. We're living in a country where you might as well not express your views unless they are exactly the same as the people around you.
> 
> Funny, I don't remember any liberals at my conservative Texas college back in the day?! Now, it seems to be flip flopping to where conservatives are the ones who are afraid to open their mouths.
> 
> ...


GODSPEED.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigSlick said:


> The businesses ought to contribute to those costs as well.


According to ExxonMobil, they paid 86.1 Billion dollars in taxes in the 10 year period 2008 to 2017. And that's more than the amount of profit that they kept after taxes.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I went to a Tea Party rally in DC once upon a time. I didn't feel to threatened by the old lady next to me with the walker....... I mean, I guess she might have beat me with said walker if I had an Obama shirt on (shrug).


my Dad once said, people who go looking for trouble, and find what they are looking for, then complain about it, are not the most intelligent folks around.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> [...]
> 
> Why do leftists always tend towards authoritarian?


Why do right wingers love to rape?

See, you can't ask a question with an assumed and/or patently false premise.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Why do right wingers love to rape?
> 
> See, you can't ask a question with an assumed and/or patently false premise.


Can you name an historical leftist dictator that didn't lean towards authoritarianism though?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Son of the Darkness said:


> That's for virtue signaling sjws.. I need nothing of the kind.


Apparently you do, because you provided it.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

brentb31 said:


> Context is everything. Here is what was said in full
> View attachment 395360


Yep you didn't get their on your own. Of course not. In fact you prolly paid top dollar to the best talent you could find to do what you needed done. Professor Obvious? Not really sure what the argument is here.


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 1. No religion
> 2. No politics
> 3. No sexual topics
> Anything goes in that direction, deflect ASAFP.
> ...


Exactly!! Just avoid the above topics except with people who are your close friends. But I do believe liberal leftist progressives are the worst. They are not only intolerant, but HATE their fellow American who doesn't see the world in their point of view. In turn I've come to hate them over the last few years. As a veteran, I took an oath to defend this country against "all enemies foreign and domestic". I now consider the Democratic party and Democrats my enemy. Should I come up on an accident scene, with a car that has an Obama/Biden, Bernie or Hillary sticker, I will not render aid, even though perfectly capable to do so, trained and equipped. I will let them bleed out and expire. I don't want these people in my America. You want civil war? Bring it. My side is better trained, tactically proficient and better armed. Good luck.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

flymiester said:


> Exactly!! Just avoid the above topics except with people who are your close friends. But I do believe liberal leftist progressives are the worst. They are not only intolerant, but HATE their fellow American who doesn't see the world in their point of view. In turn I've come to hate them over the last few years. As a veteran, I took an oath to defend this country against "all enemies foreign and domestic". I now consider the Democratic party and Democrats my enemy. Should I come up on an accident scene, with a car that has an Obama/Biden, Bernie or Hillary sticker, I will not render aid, even though perfectly capable to do so, trained and equipped. I will let them bleed out and expire. I don't want these people in my America. You want civil war? Bring it. My side is better trained, tactically proficient and better armed. Good luck.


What if the pax asks "do you enjoy driving for Uber?!"❗ I usually respond, "I like the people" and that's enough for them. My mouth's a spigot and I generally speak my mind so it's difficult.

You could always encourage them to run a boolean search on driver treatment if they're super interested. A lot of business travelers are really bright and inquisitive (the tech is fascinating, the ethics not so much).

The willful ignorance of the public regarding Uber drives me nuts but is out of my hands. I'd do well to remind myself that for MY OWN mental well-being but I digress.

Hell, it's a convenient service I use myself once in a blue moon. I'm too lazy to mess with setting up a taxi app as much as I'd like to. Walk out on your porch at 5am and have a car in 2 minutes?!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

flymiester said:


> I now consider the Democratic party and Democrats my enemy. Should I come up on an accident scene, with a car that has an Obama/Biden, Bernie or Hillary sticker, I will not render aid, even though perfectly capable to do so, trained and equipped. I will let them bleed out and expire.


You and your hatred are what's wrong with this country right now.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> My sister a a proud tolerant leftist. Yet she's stridently intolerant of anybody who doesn't agree with her. She was complaining during Christmas day how intolerant the Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer program is and whether it should even be aired anymore. I'm not kidding.


Down with Santa's Patriarchy!


----------

